# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Сознание Кришны - что это такое?

## Ivan B1agoy

Уважаемые Вайшнавы, Уважаемые преданные, что такое сознание Кришны?  

Во многих источниках упоминается о Верховной личности Господа, о боге, о творца, о вседержителе и так далее.
Кришна, Нараяна, Вишну, Ва,судева упоминается во многих литературных источниках, как источник богатства, радости , счастья , духовного наслаждения. Однако что такое сознание Кришны упоминается только в философии вайшнавов международного общества сознания Кришны, представителей цепи духовных учителей берущих начало от бога солнца Вивасвана.
Что значит действовать в сознании Кришны и достичь цели сознания Кришны?  Какова конечная цель философии его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Сознание Кришны это неверный перевод на самом деле ачарья Прабхупада зарегистрировал общество для осознания Кришны.


> International Society *for* Krishna Consciousness — ISKCON)


Потому нужно действовать осознавая Кришну как верховную личность Бога.Достигать познания осознания Кришны.Это конечная цель философии осознав Кришну как личность предаться Ему.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А в чем принципиальная разница? Сознание и осознание?  Вот к примеру в Шримад- Бхагавата Гите Ачария говорит о методе сознания Кришны. Более верным будет метод осознания Кришны, с этим я согласен, но суть по видимому от этого не меняется. А в чем все-таки суть сознания Кришны конечная реализация: моё благо по- средствам Кришны? Или моё благо которое невозможно без Кришны? 

В одной из лекций Ачария говорит о том, что Кришне наше служение не нужно, но если мы ему служим, то мы пребывает в здоровом состоянии бытия. Если все правильно перевели, то тогда это в корне меняет суть всей философии сознания Кришны и общества сознания Кришны ,Ставя в центр всей деятельности общества не Кришну, а преданных, которые на самом деле способны дать Кришну, а иначе получается, что Кришна обязывает себе служить и сознание Кришны это обязательный атрибут человеческой жизни. 
Очень многое от этого может измениться. Как правильнотк этому относится?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ...Или моё благо которое невозможно без Кришны? 
> 
> В одной из лекций Ачария говорит о том, что Кришне наше служение не нужно, но если мы ему служим, то мы пребывает в здоровом состоянии бытия. Если все правильно перевели, то тогда это в корне меняет суть всей философии сознания Кришны и общества сознания Кришны ,Ставя в центр всей деятельности общества не Кришну, а преданных, которые на самом деле способны дать Кришну, а иначе получается, что Кришна обязывает себе служить и сознание Кришны это обязательный атрибут человеческой жизни. 
> Очень многое от этого может измениться. Как правильнотк этому относится?


Вы недавно сами цитировали Сарсвати Тхакура, что служение Кришны невозможно без осознания Кришны. Поэтому общество называется "сознания Кришны", а не "общество служения Кришне". Когда будет осознание Кришны, все эти вопросы уйдут. Нужно попытаться осознать Кришну.

Наше благо невозможно без Кришны, но если наше благо выставить как главное, то не будет служения. Как когда вы ходите на работу, то вначале работа, а потом зарплата. Заработанная плата. Так и тут, благо нужно заработать. То есть вначале служение, потом будет благо.
Но служение невозможно без осознания, то есть без правильного мотива. Поэтому вначале осознание Кришны, потом служение ему, потом благо.
Но тут возникает момент, что осознание невозможно без служения. Осознание Кришны осуществляется через служение ему. Как же быть? Ответ простой, когда мы смотрим на объект издалека, мы одновременно видим его, но он слишком далеко, чтобы служить ему непосредственно.

Вначале нужно 1) увидеть объект (издалека), потом 2) двигаться к объекту, и уже приблизившись к объекту, можно осознать объект и служить ему непосредственно.

пункты 1, 2 осуществляются еще в гунах и также могут называться служением. Так, через вот такое служение-движение в гунах мы можем приблизиться к объекту, осознать его и служить уже трансцендентно.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Спасибо за ответ. Меня больше интересует суть сознания Кришны. Проще говоря что же может получить живое существо, которое хочет послужить богу. Допустим я купил Бхагавад гиту, и резонно спросил, что такое сознание Кришны?
Если служение Кршне нужно мне по большей части, то получается в центре общества сознания Кришны стоит Его божественная милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада,  но не Кришна. Получается, что Ачария ИСККОН больше заинтересован в благе живых существ чем сам Кришна, преданные Кришны более милостивый чем сам Кришна! Кто может этим похвастасться ?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Спасибо за ответ. Меня больше интересует суть сознания Кришны. Проще говоря что же может получить живое существо, которое хочет послужить богу. Допустим я купил Бхагавад гиту, и резонно спросил, что такое сознание Кришны?
> Если служение Кршне нужно мне по большей части, то получается в центре общества сознания Кришны стоит Его божественная милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада,  но не Кришна. Получается, что Ачария ИСККОН больше заинтересован в благе живых существ чем сам Кришна, преданные Кришны более милостивый чем сам Кришна! Кто может этим похвастасться ?


Благо от служения невозможно без Кришны и Радхарани.
Никто не может получить высшее благо без Кришны и его преданных. И даже если вы поставите в центр общества суперачарью, то он не заменит Кришну аж никак.
Благо раздает только Кришна и больше никто.

Если у вас есть супердруг, который знает где дают конфеты. Он не заменит вам конфеты, т.к. он не раздает конфеты. Он знает лишь то, где дают конфеты.
Поэтому вам важен этот друг, но и важно, чтобы он отвел вас туда где дают конфеты. Ну и конфеты дают не бесплатно, а за работу.

Поэтому важен друг, важно где дают конфеты и важна ваша работа там где дают конфеты.

Если вы будете работать в другом месте, то конфет не получите. Если у вас нет друга, который знает где дают конфеты, то конфет не получите. Если у вас есть друг, но он не знает где дают конфеты, то конфет не получите. В конечно итоге вам нужны конфеты. А дает их только Кришна.

Ваш друг, с каждой вашей заработанной конфеты получает тоже по полконфеты. Ему тоже интересно приводить друзей к Кришне. И Кришне интересно когда приходят друзья, т.к. он тоже получает благо.

Не думайте, что Кришна не заинтересован в вашем служении. Ведь вспомните, Кришна даже не помнит, что он Бог, он просто хочет кушать и что же, теперь, маме Яшоде переставать его кормить, раз он сам Бог? Но он обижается, топает ножками, плачет и бьет горшки. Разве он не заинтересован в вашем служении?

_"Он плачет, (увидев хворостину в руке Своей матери), и утирает слезы Своими лотосными ладошками. Его глаза полны страха, а жемчужное ожерелье на Его шее, отмеченной тремя линиями, подобными линиям на раковине, дрожит от частого дыхания, прерываемого плачем. Этому Верховному Господу, Шри Дамодаре, чей живот обвит не веревками, а чистой любовью Его матери, я приношу смиренные поклоны."_ (Дамодараштака)

Разве он помнит, что он Бог? Он просто маленький мальчик и боится гнева своей мамы и очень любит кушать йогурт и масло.

Он дает конфеты, но взамен на то масло и йогурт, которое вы, как его преданный дадите ему.

Кришна очень заинтересован в масле и йогурте.

Насчет кто более милостивый, ну как может быть ваш друг более милостивый, если у него нет конфет? Он вам милостиво
может показать где дают конфеты. И от вас не потребует труда за это. Но тот кто дает конфеты, потребует взамен масло.
Поэтому его можно считать менее милостивым. Но причем тут хвастовство? Тем более если конфеты ты не раздаешь.

Любой может показать где живет богач. Ведь это ничего не стоит. Но ведь кроме этого он не дает ничего. Богатсво дает только сам богач.
И, будьте уверены, за просто так не отдаст.

*Когда говорят, что Гуру дарит Кришну, это не означает, что он Дарит Кришну целиком вместе с конфетами.
Гуру просто показывает пальцем где Кришна. Но конфет в этом указании нет.*
Кришна не собственность Ачарьи. И конфеты не собственность ачарьи так, чтобы их раздавать.
Конфеты подписаны, именные. Ачарья не может вам дать свою конфету. Но вы можете услышать как шелестит
бумажка и увидеть как изменяется лицо ачарьи после съеденной конфеты.
И ачарья не может вам дать Вашу конфету, взяв её от Кришны. Кришна сам лично дает конфету в обмен на масло.
Поэтому ачарья никак не заменит Кришну. И чем же ему хвастаться?

Живое существо от сознания Кришны может получить всё, чего он искал до этого, но не мог найти. Он как путник пустыне искал колодец с мутной горькой водой, но набрел на полноводную реку с чистейшей водой.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А в чем принципиальная разница? Сознание и осознание?


Принципиально два разных пути первый похож на сказку "Волшебник изумрудного города" человек искренне верит что гуру "Дает Кришну" как Страшила верил что Гудвин дал ему мозги.Это путь волшебства.

Путь осознания это получение знания.Совсем другой путь предполагающий работу над собой.Вам дают не Кришну а знание и метод достижения Кришны которому нужно следовать.Гуру лишь вдохновляет вас но не "Дает Кришну".




> "Дикша на самом деле означает инициирование ученика *трансцендентным знанием*, благодаря которому он освобождается от всего материального осквернения".
> "Шри Чайтанья чаритамрита", Мадхья-лила, 4.111, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Я с Вами согласен, что без Кришны общество сознания или осознания Кришны не будет существовать, однако не стоит забывать, что сам Кришна не делает различия даже между птицами и людьми, он знает все причины и знает , что джива в своём изначальном состоянии не имеет не одной причины для беспокойств. Он вообще не делит миры на материю и дух. А значит и причин для избавления дживы от материальной скверны у него нет. Но джива не бог, не Кришна. И потому ощущает разницу между истинным счастьем и иллюзией. И Прабхупада понимая это создал организацию, в центре которой находятся личности, способные дать Кришну."Лишь отдавая мы получаем" говорят познавшие истину. Но это заслуга живых существ, заслуга вайшнавов. 
Вспомните кто молил о приходе господа Шри Кришны Чайтаньи. Несомненно во всем есть воля Кришны, но сам Кришна доверяет это служение своим чистым преданным, оно и понятно, они достойны Всей Славы, Всего уважения и по сути достойны поклонения. Если бы не было достойной личности, то Кришна сам бы организовал это общество? 
Такое конечно возможно,но то, что это сделали разумные живые существа ДАЕТ каждому живому существу возможность убедиться на живом примере: что служение необходимо милостиво просить, и быть уверенным в том, что Кришна реализуя свои планы займёт преданного трансцендентальный служением вне рождения и смерти.  Такой взгляд определённо ставит дживу в зависимость от служения Кришне. И ещё раз подчёркивает слова Ачарии, это надо нам! Вот мне теперь это понятно стало. Что добровольность позволяет не утрачивать энтузиазм.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Его святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами Махарадж: в центре общества сознания Кришны стоит Кришна.  Получается за пределами ИСККОН сознание Кришны приобрести не получится?

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

Если вы верите что Кришну дают выдают в некой организации это забавно.Я лишь говорю о том что дать можно знание о Кришне и знание о практике очищения сердца ведущей к Кришне.А всё остальное зависит от вашей серьезности.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> Его святейшество Шрила Ниранджана Свами Махарадж: в центре общества сознания Кришны стоит Кришна.  Получается за пределами ИСККОН сознание Кришны приобрести не получится?


Кришна это первое звено в цепи учителей передающих знание Вед.Наша парампара идет от Брахмы есть и другие.Но зачем вам другие?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

С Вами очень трудно не согласится,
 но ИСККОН выполняет миссию Его божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады, который принял прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа Шри Кришны, и милостиво распространил сознание Шри Кришны в странах запада. 
Слуга моего слуги мой слуга говорит Кришна. В этом нет сомнения. Миссия Ачарии это воля Кришны и дело Кришны. Которое как я понял заключается в распространении славы святого имени и помощи в возвращении в духовный мир и обучении в служении господу. С чем ИСККОН очень успешно справляется. 
А если вне ИСККОН искать Господа, то в любом случае понять, что от меня хочет господь без гуру очень сложно, необходимо обратиться к гуру, который живым существом избирается добровольно.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А если вне ИСККОН искать Господа, то в любом случае понять, что от меня хочет господь без гуру очень сложно, необходимо обратиться к гуру, который живым существом избирается добровольно.


Отче наш, сущий на небесах! *да святится имя Твое*;
10 да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе;
11 хлеб наш насущный дай нам на сей день;
12 и прости нам долги наши, как и мы прощаем должникам нашим;
13 и не введи нас в искушение, но избавь нас от лукавого. Ибо Твое есть Царство и сила и слава во веки. Аминь.
(Матф.6:9-13)
Господь - Пастырь мой; я ни в чем не буду нуждаться:

2Он покоит меня на злачных пажитях и водит меня к водам тихим, 3подкрепляет душу мою, направляет меня на стези правды *ради имени Своего*. 

Имя Бога прославляется в разных религиях.Нельзя говорить что только ИСККОН понимает его значение.Но у нас есть полная информация о Боге как Личности.Как Он выглядит что любит во что играет.Бог познаваем как Личность и потому учение имеющее больше информации о Творце является наиболее интересным.


> то в любом случае понять, что от меня хочет господь без гуру очень сложно


Воспевать имена Бога танцевать и есть прасад.Больше Господь Чайтанья от вас ничего не хочет.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Большое спасибо.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Такое конечно возможно,но то, что это сделали разумные живые существа ДАЕТ каждому живому существу возможность убедиться на живом примере: что служение необходимо милостиво просить, и быть уверенным в том, что Кришна реализуя свои планы займёт преданного трансцендентальный служением вне рождения и смерти.  Такой взгляд определённо ставит дживу в зависимость от служения Кришне. И ещё раз подчёркивает слова Ачарии, это надо нам! Вот мне теперь это понятно стало. Что добровольность позволяет не утрачивать энтузиазм.


Не согласен что служение нужно просить. И не согласен, что "это надо нам".
Если это надо нам, то как вы будете делать "ради Бога"? Или во Имя?
Тогда вы будете делать "ради меня любимого".

Есть нечто более ценное, чем мы в отрыве от этого, чем мы сами по себе. Без того, чтобы увидеть это,
невозможно делать "ради этого". Человек не может жертвовать себя ради "это надо мне". Жертвовать меня ради мне.
Так не бывает.

Жертва возможна только ради того, что дороже жизни, ценнее меня.
Есть в этой жизни то, что дороже нашей жизни. Пока это не увидите, не поймете ради чего всё в этом мире.

Просто подумайте ради чего всё делается и вы увидите это. И вы поймете что это ценнее чем та жизнь в которой
этого нет. И когда вы жертвуете себя, ради "этого", то "это" приходит в вашу жизнь.
И тогда жизнь становится совсем другая. Полная, ценная.

Нужно ли это просить? Если увидите "это", то не будете просить, а сразу будете делать.
Потому что видеть это немыслимо без деятельности ради него.

А пока не увидите "это", то у кого просить будете? Не у кого тогда просить.
Тогда жизнь пустое место и прошение наше пустое место.

Прошение это тоже деятельность. И если вы не видите ради чего просить, то
не сможете просить это.

"Просить это" и "это" и "делать ради этого" - одно и то же.

Если видите, то уже имеете, и уже не о чем просить. А если не видите, то и
просить не можете.

Нужен разум. Только он может видеть "это". Где взять разум? Это самое сложное.
Делать что-то нужное кому-то, делать что просят, наблюдать мир, размышлять в чем смысл,
быть искреним, честным перед собой, жить наконец.

В писаниях мы видим, что неблагочестивые дела лишают разума, а благочестивые добавляют разума.
Крошечка разума, полученная каким-либо способом, как огонек, его нужно беречь и раздувать.
Он источник очень ценного. Если кормить его, то вырастет большой огонь.

Разум это сам Кришна. Ну или нечто, связанное с Кришной, как Брахма связан с Вишну пуповиной лотоса.

У Кришны есть очень хитрая фраза
_"Тех, кто постоянно служит Мне с любовью и преданностью, Я наделяю разумом, который помогает им прийти ко Мне."_

Обратите внимание, кто служит *мне*, того наделяю разумом, который помогает прийти ко *мне*.

Как же он служит мне, если не пришел ко мне?

Мое понимание такое, что он уже видит Кришну, но как бы издалека. Как точку на горизонте.
И уже это точка ценнее всего остального в его жизни.
И кто делает всё ради него, хотя и не видит его близко и ясно, а видит неосознанно, как направление просто, 
вот только тому дается разум, который позволяет подойти поближе, и увидеть эту ценность ближе и яснее ("прийти ко Мне").

Вот если вы видите эту точку на горизонте или хотя бы направление, то уже можно не просить. Уже ясно и так что делать.
Уже вы получили что искали. Теперь делайте, хватит просить, надо начинать делать что-то.

Но если не видите, то что просить будете? У кого? Не видно ведь никого. Ищите тогда, то есть тоже делайте.
Кто ищет, тот найдет.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

У каждого живого существа разная форма обусловленности. Мне видется,  что в разных обстоятельствах, в разных гунах Кришна по разному говорит о себе. Однако цель одна: помочь дживе вновь вернуться к преданному служению господу.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Его божественная милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к Шримад Бхагавата Гите описывает начало лечения духовного знания. 
Первым что должно приобрести живое существо является ясное понимание того что же такое духовное знание, что такое сознание Кришны.
Большая часть традиции вайшнава строится на ограничениях и предписаниях, однако начинающему садхаке не понятно ради чего мне необходимо соблюдать все эти ограничения. Как происходит этот процесс при котором живое существо может приобрести опыт духовного и знания, оставаясь при этом на платформе материального знания? 
А иначе получается принцип получил то, не зная, что.
Можно ли получить ясное понимание духовной жизни, оставаясь на платформе материального сознания.?

----------


## Keshava das

> Первым что должно приобрести живое существо является ясное понимание того что же такое духовное знание, что такое сознание Кришны.
> Большая часть традиции вайшнава строится на ограничениях и предписаниях, однако начинающему садхаке не понятно ради чего мне необходимо соблюдать все эти ограничения. Как происходит этот процесс при котором живое существо может приобрести опыт духовного и знания, оставаясь при этом на платформе материального знания? 
> А иначе получается принцип получил то, не зная, что.
> Можно ли получить ясное понимание духовной жизни, оставаясь на платформе материального сознания.?


Смешная идея заключается в том, что обрести сознание Кришны - это долг и главная функция КАЖДОГО живого существа, но они об этом не знают. И поэтому всегда полезно развивать "духовное видение": видеть других людей как находящихся в полном сознании Кришны. Это безусловно очень благотворно и всегда очищает... 
С другой стороны, зная, что главной целью живого существа является прогрессирование в духовной науке мы можем критически взглянуть на себя и осознать, что у нас нету Бхакти, нету эксклюзивного Доступа к преданному служению (которые имеют только инициированные). Нету духовной жажды, инсайта вдохновения сознанием Кришны. Но вот "проникновение" в это измерение реальности - наша цель... не всегда конечно удается. Но без труда не вытащить и (золотую) рыбку из пруда. Необходимо смиренно изучать сиддханту сознания Кришны.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А иначе получается принцип получил то, не зная, что.
> Можно ли получить ясное понимание духовной жизни, оставаясь на платформе материального сознания.?


Получаем не то, что знаем, а то, чего достойны, то, что заслужено, то, для чего квалифицированы.

На работе мы можем знать о самой престижной должности, но можем не быть квалифицированы для неё.

Если мы находимся на платформе материального сознания, то мы квалифицированы лишь для материальной жизни, и не можем
иметь ясного понимания духовной жизни.

Кто же скажет "я хочу меньшего?". Каждый скажет, что он хочет наивысшую цель, и никто не согласится на меньшее.

На самом деле, человек знает чего он достоин. Просто он склонен обманывать даже себя, и у него нет смелости
взглянуть правде в глаза. Только это причина того, что он получает якобы "не знает что". На самом деле каждый знает
чего достоин. Сверхдуша сообщает об этом. И чего достоит, то имеет тут же. Сверхдуша обеспечивает его тут же. Но обманутый обманываться рад, и он может делать вид, что не знает то, что получает. Может делать вид, что он лучше, чем то, что он есть.

На самом деле легко понять кто что получает. Если мы делаем что-то сегодня, то и результат получаем сегодня.
Поэтому каждый имеет сегодня то же самое, что будет иметь завтра.
Если нет счастья сейчас, то не будет и завтра. Если нет счастья сейчас, то значит не заслужили. Не служили.
Откуда же оно(счастье) возьмется завтра?

Поэтому никак не может быть "получил то, не зная что". Это нужно очень сильно самого себя обманывать.
Ну а в таком случае, какие основания надеяться на лучшее, чем то, что имеем?

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А как тогда мне привлечся высшим вкусом? Получается вечно лузер? Ведь не познав вкус высшего от нисшего отказаться невозможно. Меня конечно можно постоянно подкармливать, но это же не означает, что я научусь совершать ягьи ради Верховной личности господа и не ради материальных благ, а ради духовного знания. Тем более что все мы индивидуальности и судить кого то, что он привлекся Аннирудхой или Прадьюмной а не Кришной не очень верно. А Может быть и Господом Шивой.
Кришна дааааалеко не каждому себя открывает и Вам должно быть известно, что не познав духовной жизни джива Вынуждена наслаждаться материальной жизнью.Вынуждена безвыходно. 
Вопрос выбора и суждения возникает тогда когда есть из чего выбирать? Вот Кришна а вот майя и человек выбирает Майю да он обманщик так как хочет обманываться относительно истины,но я об этом и стараюсь написать, что если я даже ясного представления не имею о духовной жизни, а в меня уже каеменюга летит, разве это метод сознания Кришны?
Как составить ясное представление то духовной жизни, понимая все превосходство философии сознания Кришны над любыми другими школами: маявади, шуньявади, сиддхаками, карми, гьяни и так далее.
Говорится, что цари оставляли свои богатые царства ради этого вкуса, настолько они были поглощены Верховным Бхагаваном.

----------


## Дмитрий.В.

> А как тогда мне привлечся высшим вкусом?


Вопрос задан не совсем верно.Привлечься высшим вкусом легко и просто.А вот как ощутить этот вкус?Вот это вопрос.
Ачарья Прабхупада много раз говорил о служении Кришне 24 часа в сутки.О том что искренний преданный даже во сне служит Кришне. 
Я как то работал токарем и точил шайбы по 8 часов в день потом я ложился спать и видел сон как точу шайбы.
Потому если вы заняты служением Кришне днем то и сны будете видеть о служении Кришне.

Нужно погрузить свой ум в размышление о Кришне читать книги слушать лекции повторять махамантру тогда можно говорить о том что практика ложная и результата нет.Или вы действительно ощутите высший вкус.

А если ничего не делать регулярно то любая практика шиваитская кришнаитская или христианская не даст результата.Просто потому что вы эту практику...не практикуете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А как тогда мне привлечся высшим вкусом?


_
"Души, которые погружаются в пучину майи, нисколько не интересуются своим духовным благополучием. Они отвращаются от Господа Кришны и эгоистически преследуют собственные корыстные цели. Со временем они погружаются все ниже и ниже. Однако милосердный Господь Кришна посылает в материальный мир своих представителей, на которых возложена непростая миссия — научить обитателей иллюзорного мира любить Бога. Благодаря помощи слуг Кришны избранные души возвышаются и в конце концов возвращаются в духовный мир, где становятся вечными спутниками Господа».
Враджанатх спросил: «Но неужели, чтобы доставить удовольствие Господу, индивидуальные души обязательно должны страдать?»
Святой бабаджи ответил: «Вернее было бы сказать так: по великой милости Господа индивидуальные души наделены независимостью. Бездушная материя не имеет ценности потому, что она не обладает свободой воли. Именно благодаря своей независимости индивидуальные души способны господствовать над миром материи. Страдание и удовольствие — это два состояния, которых может достичь ум. Но то, что мы с тобой называем страданием, другой человек может считать удовольствием. Но, так или иначе, материальные удовольствия в конце концов приносят лишь боль. Ни к чему иному они не приводят. Поэтому человек, привязанный к материальным наслаждениям, рано или поздно почувствует себя несчастным. Когда ощущение несчастья обострится до предела, душа начнет желать счастья, не смешанного со страданиями. Это желание пробуждает разум, а разум, в свою очередь, порождает дух поиска. Дух поиска приводит к общению со святыми мудрецами, их общество пробуждает веру в духовную жизнь, а вера в духовную жизнь возвышает человека. То, что вначале причиняло боль, в конце концов начинает приносить человеку счастье. Обычно золото, имеющее примеси, плавят и обрабатывают, после чего оно становится чистым. Подобно этому, нечистым душам, отвратившимся от Господа Кришны и стремящимся наслаждаться майей, приходится страдать в мире Майи, где они очищаются. Милость Господа заключается в том, что эти страдания рано или поздно оборачиваются для них счастьем. Поэтому дальновидные люди понимают, что страдания материального мира — лишь ступень к счастью. Недальновидные же не понимают этого. Они не видят способа избавиться от страданий»._

(C) Бхактивинод Тхакур Джайва Дхарма т.1.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если по простому, человек своей деятельностью создает почву. Слуги Кришны кидают в эту почву семена. Под воздействием духовного солнца и воды в благоприятной почве эти семена прорастают. Вот этот росток бхакти и есть высший вкус. Первые два листика ростка бхакти - клеша-гхни и шубхада.

_"Эта лиана бхакти как философский камень постепенно превращает подобную железу материальную природу чувств в чистейшее трансцендентное золото. Постепенно лиана садхана-бхакти дает росток и выпускает два листика. Первый называется клеша-гни, который разрушает материальные страдания, второй называется шубхада, который дает все благоприятное. Внутренняя поверхность этих двух листиков, это дворец царя по имени рага (спонтанная преданность), она очень приятна на ощупь и ее свойство - отсутствие врожденной скупости. Она имеет превосходные качества благодаря своему происхождению из чистых любовных отношений с Господом, как это описано в Бхагавате (3.25.38), "Я дорог им,.. истинная жизнь,.. сын..." Другая поверхность листьев управляется царем, которого зовут ваидхи (регулируемая преданность) и она слегка груба на ощупь и происходит из запретов писаний. Она до некоторой степени подчиняется первой стороне и немного груба из-за недостатка чистых любовных отношений с Господом. Шримад-Бхагавата (2.1.5) говорит: "Следовательно, те, кто хотят обрести бесстрашие, должны поклоняться Господу, Сверхдуше". Тем не менее, обе, рага и вайдхи, почти одинаково проявляют признаки клеша-гни и шубхада"_
(с) Вишванатха Чакраварти Мадхурья Кадамбини (2.2)

То есть своими силами "А как тогда мне привлечся высшим вкусом?" вы никак не привлечетесь. Невозможно создать бхакти
из своей деятельности. Бхакти происходит из бхакти, как росток бхакти происходит из семени бхакти. Но своей деятельностью можно создать благоприятную почву, и Кришна пошлет тех, кто кинет туда семена.

У вас хорошие искренние вопросы, спасибо!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вы можете спросить, а что же мне тогда делать, чтобы создать благоприятную почву?

Вот садхана бхакти и создает благоприятную почву. Как видно из предыдущей цитаты

_"рага (спонтанная преданность), она очень приятна на ощупь и ее свойство - отсутствие врожденной скупости"._

Благоприятная почва - это жирная почва, почва, которой есть чем поделиться с зерном.
То есть почва, в которой нет скупости. Если у человека есть такая почва (которая несомненно появилась в результате
прошлой деятельности), ему не нужно объяснять что такое вкус, он начав практивовать садхану, практикует её сразу на уровне вкуса.

Но почва также может быть тощая. То есть которая не поддерживает зерно. Скупость. Скупая почва. 
Вот это тот случай, когда человек не может практиковать рагу, раганугу-бхакти, а практикует вайдхи-садхана-бхакти.
Постепенно вайдхи-садхана создаст благоприятную почву, и тогда зерно прорастет, и только тогда появится вкус.

Не нужно думать, что садханой занимаются когда уже есть высший вкус. Если уже есть вкус, то к вкусу появляется
привязанность, рага, а следование этой привязанности, то есть следование вкусу это уже рагануга-бхакти.

Садханой же можно и нужно заниматься всегда, еще до того, как зерно прорастет и появится высший вкус.
В этом смысла садхана бхакти - еще не та деятельность, в которой обязательно есть вкус. 

Садхана бхакти - эта та деятельность, которая *создает условия для того, чтобы этот вкус (зерно) прижился*. 

Вот, судя по вашему вопросу, раз вы не знаете о каком вкусе речь и где его взять, то вам нужно заниматься вайдхи-садхана-бхакти, чтобы ваша почва в результате этой деятельности стала более благоприятной, и те зерна бхакти, которые там несомненно уже есть, наконец-то проросли.

Удачи!

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Сознание Кришны - что это такое?


Сознание Кришны - это осознание того, что не существует ничего, что не было бы связано с Кришной.

Будучи осквернены в сердце желанием попасть на райские планеты, обладать знаниями и мистическими способностями, мы часто думаем, что с Кришной связан только свет - все чистое, благостное, "сатьям". Но ведь Кришна - это не только свет, но также и тьма. Он является источником как брахма-теджаса, так и шива-теджаса. И так далее. Нужно иметь достаточно широкое мышление (читай, Сознание Кришны), чтобы понимать это. 

Такой вот ответ  :sorry:

----------


## Андрон

> Сознание Кришны - это осознание того, что не существует ничего, что не было бы связано с Кришной.


Да, это правда:




> " Перед тем, как ушел Шрила Прабхупада, самые последние слова, которые он сказал за несколько минут до своего ухода - Он лежал на своем смертном одре во Вриндаване и уже почти не мог шевелить руками, ногами. В какой-то момент он пошевелил слегка рукой и произнес последнюю фразу здесь на земле: *„Видеть Кришну во всех движущихся и неподвижных живых существах называется сознанием Кришны.*”


Но лично для себя я решил так:
"Сознание Кришны - жить по любви"...

----------


## Keshava das

> " Перед тем, как ушел Шрила Прабхупада, самые последние слова, которые он сказал за несколько минут до своего ухода - Он лежал на своем смертном одре во Вриндаване и уже почти не мог шевелить руками, ногами. В какой-то момент он пошевелил слегка рукой и произнес последнюю фразу здесь на земле: „Видеть Кришну во всех движущихся и неподвижных живых существах называется сознанием Кришны.”


Прикол заключается в том, что Бхакти Шрилы Прабхупады скрывает в себе такой запредельный экстаз... о котором мало кто знает.. и которым не наделяют даже такие щедрые на Раса Лилу Гуру как Нарайяна Махарадж, Шридхар и тд... как говорится "сырые дрова плохо горят" (нет того экстаза) поэтому Шрила Прабхупада принес совершенно новый вид Бхакти "сушки дров". Прабхупада дарует очень серьезное Бхакти... 
И вайшнавам очень важно действительно развивать "духовное видение" ...распространения идей сознания Кришны... хотя бы на ментальном идеальном уровне заниматься "сеянием истинной религии" Абсолютной истины

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Шримад-Бхагаватам его Божественной милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Шрилы Прабхупады указывает на довольно интересный момент:

Песнь 1 , глава 5, текст 34.

Таким образом, когда человек посвящает всю свою деятельность служению господу, та же самая деятельность, которая прежде служила причиной его вечного рабства, срубает древо деятельности.

_Комментарий_ :.... до тех пор пока в живом существе будет сохраняться желание наслаждаться плодами своего труда, оно вынуждено будет переселяться из одного тела в другое или из одного места в другое в зависимости от характерамего деятельномти. _склонность к наслаждению может быть преобразована в желание служить миссии Господа_ при этом деятельность человека превращается в карма-йогу,  то есть он вступает на путь идя по которому можно достичь духовного совершенства, продолжая при этом заниматься той деятельностью к которой человек имеет природную склонность...

Миссия Господа Шри-Кришны Чайтаньи или Юга Дхарма Века Кали, заключается в распространении слав святого имени Господа.

Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Шри Шримад А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Шрила Прабхупада подчёркивает значимость служения тем, кто всю свою жизнь посвятил служению стопам Шри Кришны и исполнению его миссии.

Данное наставление при его исполнении и следовании гарантирует духовное продвижение. Однако не стоит забывать основной принцип всей деятельности -это добровольность и непринужденность.

К счастью невозможно заставить Кришну или его преданных дать нам экстатичное чувство духовных эмоций, что делает путь к цели обретения сознания Кришны более совершенным.

Я также более чем уверен в том, что многие не донца понимают положение Его Божественной Милости Свами Шрилы Прабхупады в духовном совершенствовании нашего времени .

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

В любом случае суть сознания Кришны ясна, осталось только осмыслить все написанное. Информации очень много. Спасибо.

----------


## Ardian_108

Интересная, на мой взгляд, статья о том, что такое сознание Кришны

«Каждому разумному человеку следует, по меньшей мере, поставить эксперимент с сознанием Кришны на практике. Ему следует сказать: «Хорошо. Я наслаждался едой и сном очень много жизней. Эти наслаждения были доступны мне в моих телах птиц и животных. Теперь же, в этой жизни, я ограничу себя в четырех принципах животного образа жизни: еде, сне, обороне и совокуплении – и посвящу свое время развитию сознания Кришны. Благодаря этому моя жизнь увенчается успехом». Не нужно думать, что мы выдумали этот термин – «сознание Кришны». «Сознание Кришны» – старейшая фраза в истории мира: 

ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто 
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру 
мам эваишйаси сатйам те 
пратиджане прийо ‘си ме 

ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто 
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру 
мам эваишйаси йуктваивам 
атманам мат-парайанах 

«Всегда думай обо Мне. Стань Моим преданным. Поклоняйся Мне и делай подношения Мне. Благодаря этому ты обязательно придешь ко Мне. Я обещаю тебе это, потому что ты Мой очень дорогой друг. Всегда занимай свой ум мыслями обо Мне, свое тело – служением Мне, и посвяти себя Мне. Полностью поглощенный Мной, ты, несомненно, придешь ко Мне» (Б.-г., 18.65, 9.34). 

Фраза ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто означает «просто всегда направляй свое сознание на Меня». Это и есть сознание Кришны». 
Шрила Прабхупада, «Возвышение к сознанию Кришны», глава шестая 

«Поэтому, Арджуна, ты должен всегда думать обо Мне в образе Кришны и в то же время сражаться, исполняя свой долг. Посвятив Мне все свои действия, сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и разум, ты непременно достигнешь Меня – в этом нет никакого сомнения». 
«Бхагавад-гита как она есть», 8.7 

«Когда ум, разум, вера и надежда человека сосредоточены на Всевышнем, тогда он благодаря совершенному знанию полностью освобождается от тревог и, таким образом, прямо следует по пути к освобождению. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: <...> Тот, чей ум, разум и вера всегда находятся в Кришне, кто считает Его своим единственным прибежищем, или, другими словами тот, кто полностью находится в сознании Кришны, несомненно, очистился от всех тревог и пребывает в совершенном знании всего, что касается трансцендентного». 
«Бхагавад-гита как она есть», 5.17 

«Если человек посвящает своё сознание Кришне, он не желает ничего, кроме Кришны. Невозможно избавиться от желаний. Желание удовлетворять свои чувства нужно подчинить процессу очищения, а желание удовлетворять Кришну нужно развивать. Просто-напросто нам нужно изменить объект своих желаний. Нет речи о том, чтобы убить желание, потому что желание – постоянный спутник живого существа. Сознание Кришны – это процесс, с помощью которого мы очищаем свои желания, и вместо того чтобы желать так много всего для своих чувственных удовольствий, мы просто желаем тех или иных вещей для служения Кришне. Например, мы можем желать вкусной пищи, но вместо того чтобы готовить пищу для себя, мы можем приготовить ее для Кришны и предложить готовые блюда Ему. Это не так, что деятельность будет другой, но происходит перенос сознания с мыслей о деятельности для своих чувств на мысли о деятельности ради Кришны». 
«Совершенство йоги», глава четвертая «Йога как контроль тела и ума» 

«Так Дхрува Махараджа, великий сын Махараджи Уттанапады, полностью сознающий Кришну, достиг планеты, которая венчает три мира. 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе употреблен точный санскритский эквивалент выражения «сознание Кришны»: кришна-парайанах. Слово парайана означает «приближение». Каждого, кто приближается к Кришне, называют кришна-парайана, то есть полностью сознающим Кришну. Пример Дхрувы Махараджи показывает, что каждый, кто обладает сознанием Кришны, может рассчитывать попасть на высшую планету вселенной, венчающую три планетных системы. Таким образом, человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, достигает положения, которое даже не снилось самому честолюбивому материалисту». 
«Шримад-Бхагаватам», 4.12.38 

«Практика показывает, что когда человек принимает сознание Кришны, ему не нравится отклоняться от него к другим формам сознания. Сознание Кришны – это развитие любви к Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, это пятое измерение устремлений человека. Когда человек по-настоящему вступает на путь трансцендентного служения, он непосредственно наслаждается своими взаимоотношениями с Кришной. Когда трансцендентные отношения с Кришной становятся взаимными, преданный постепенно получает возможность личного общения с Кришной. И тогда преданный вечно наслаждается жизнью, исполненной блаженства. По этой причине цель «Веданта-сутры» – вновь установить утраченные отношения живого существа с Верховным Господом Кришной и дать ему возможность нести преданное служение Богу. Такова истинная цель «Веданта-сутры». 
«Учение Господа Чайтаньи», глава двадцать первая «Обращение философов маявади» 

«Слово «практика» подразумевает, что чувства человека заняты той или иной деятельностью. Следовательно, регулируемая практика преданного служения – это использование наших органов чувств в служении Кришне. Одни чувства предназначены для приобретения знаний, другие для того, чтобы приводить в исполнение наши решения, основанные на размышлениях, эмоциях и желаниях. Таким образом, практика подразумевает одновременное участие ума и чувств в регулируемом преданном служении. Цель этой практики, однако, не в том, чтобы развить в себе нечто чуждое нашей природе. Возьмем, к примеру, ребенка, который учится ходить. Это тоже практика. Однако это не значит, что ходить противоестественно. Способность ходить изначально заложена в ребенке, и ему достаточно немного попрактиковаться, чтобы научиться вполне прилично ходить. По аналогии с этим, преданное служение Господу – врожденная потребность каждого живого существа. Даже нецивилизованные люди, дикари, поклоняются удивительным явлениям природы, падая ниц при виде их. Они понимают, что за всем этим стоит некая высшая сила. Таким образом, сознание присутствия высшей силы есть в каждом живом существе, хотя в тех, кто материально осквернен, оно находится в дремлющем состоянии. Чистая форма этого сознания называется сознанием Кришны». 
«Нектар преданности», глава вторая «Начальные стадии преданности» 

«Репортер. Не могли бы вы сказать, какова цель вашего Движения? 

Шрила Прабхупада. Цель Движения сознания Кришны – пробудить в человеке его изначальное сознание. В настоящий момент наше сознание связано с внешними самоотождествлениями. Один думает: «Я англичанин», другой: «Я американец». На самом деле мы не имеем ничего общего ни с одним из этих самоотождествлений. Все мы – неотъемлемые частицы Бога. Такова истинная природа нашей личности. Если каждый осознает это, все проблемы мира будут решены. Тогда мы придем к пониманию своего единства – качественного тождества всех духовных душ. В каждом пребывают качественно одинаковые духовные души, однако внешние оболочки могут быть разными. Такое объяснение приводится в «Бхагавад-гите». 

На самом деле сознание Кришны – очистительный процесс (сарвопадхи-винирмуктам). Его цель – освободить людей от всех внешних самоотождествлений (тат-паратвена нирмалам). Когда наше сознание очищается от всех внешних самоотождествлений, деятельность, которую мы выполняем с помощью своих очищенных чувств, позволяет нам стать совершенными. В конечном счете мы достигаем высшего совершенства человеческой жизни. Сознание Кришны к тому же очень простой метод. Необязательно становиться великим философом, ученым или кем-то в этом роде. Нужно просто воспевать святое имя Господа, понимая, что Его личность, Его имя и Его качества абсолютны. 
«Наука самоосознания», статья «Святые и мошенники» 

«Это может занять некоторое время, но будьте уверены, что ваше сознание будет очищено, станет чистым, прозрачным, а это и есть сознание Кришны. Сейчас у нас есть сознание, но оно загрязнено. «У меня сознание американца», «у меня сознание индийца». У кого-то сознание собаки, сознание кошки, так много сознаний. Но, повторяя эту мантру Харе Кришна, это осквернение сознания будет удалено, очищено. Это произойдет. Тогда вы придете к сознанию Кришны». 
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 3.26.47, Бомбей, 22.01.1975 

«Да. Сознание – это постоянный спутник души. Сознание означает, что есть душа. Вот, например, это тело. Я говорю или я ощущаю, это сознание. Я сознающий. Почему? Потому что я, душа, присутствую. Так что сознание – это признак присутствия души. Поэтому, когда душа переселяется в другое тело, сознание тоже переходит туда. Но само это сознание, если я обращусь к сознанию Бога, тогда я отправлюсь к Богу. А если я приму сознание дога, я отправлюсь к догу. Вот и всё. Сознание есть. Поэтому мы должны очистить свое сознание. Вместо сознания собаки мы должны превратить его в сознание Бога. Это будет совершенством нашей жизни». 
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 2.2.5, Лос-Анджелес, 02.12.1968 

«Иначе говоря, если живое существо низводит своё сознание до уровня сознания кошек и собак, в следующей жизни оно получает тело кошки или собаки и наслаждается соответствующим образом. Изначально сознание живого существа чисто и прозрачно как вода. Но если добавить в воду какую-нибудь краску, она изменит свой цвет. Подобным же образом, сознание изначально всегда чисто, поскольку сама индивидуальная душа чиста. Но соприкасаясь с материальными качествами, сознание живого существа претерпевает соответствующие изменения. Истинное состояние сознания — это сознание Кришны. Поэтому когда мы погружаемся в сознание Кришны, мы возвращаемся в состояние своей чистой жизни. Но если наше сознание осквернено каким-либо видом материального образа мыслей, в своей следующей жизни мы получим соответствующее ему материальное тело». 
«Бхагавад-гита как она есть», 15.9, фрагмент комментария Шрилы Прабхупады 

«Если человек не позволяет своим чувствам действовать ради собственного удовлетворения и направляет всю свою деятельность на служение Кришне, это и есть преданное служение. Хршикена хршикеша-севанам бхактир учйате: преданное служение – это использование своих чувств для удовлетворения повелителя чувств. Верховный повелитель чувств – это Кришна. Сейчас мы используем свои чувства для служения самим себе. Это называется майей, иллюзией. Но, когда те же самые чувства мы займем служением Кришне, мы достигнем совершенства. Мы не прекращаем деятельность своих чувств, но очищаем их в процессе служения Господу. Это и есть сознание Кришны». 
«Путешествие вглубь себя», «Обретение высшего блаженства» 

Из приведенных выше объяснений Шрилы Прабхупады следует, что под «сознанием Кришны», по сути, подразумевается шаранагати, предание себя Верховному Господу, и направление своего сознания на Него во всех возможных аспектах сознания: направить свое эго, то есть концепцию «я и мое», на Кришну, избавившись от ложных самоотождествлений (я – не тело, а душа, слуга Кришны, Его неотъемлемая часть, а Кришна – не чужой мне, он Мой господин, творец всего и наслаждающийся; Его интересы являются моими интересами); сосредоточить свой ум на Кришне, интеллект привести в гармонию с указаниями и желаниями Кришны и его представителя, духовного учителя (истинного), направить свою склонность любить на Кришну, сделать Его объектом своей любви, желать доставить Ему удовольствие, соответствующим образом будет направлена и деятельность органов чувств. Таким образом, можно сформулировать значение термина «сознание Кришны» следующим образом: 

Сознание Кришны – это изначальная форма (состояние) сознания индивидуальной души, сосредоточенной на Кришне во всех возможных аспектах сознания, а также метод развития этой формы сознания. 

Следует отметить, что данное определение относится к высшей форме сознания Кришны – сознанию Кришны анукула, которая является бхакти, преданным служением Богу. Низшая форма сознания Кришны – сознание Кришны пратикула, то есть сосредоточенность на Кришне без гармонии с Его желаниями – либо сосредоточенность на том, чтобы причинить вред Кришне, либо попытки служить Ему своевольно, не учитывая того, что будет благоприятно, своевременно и предпочтительно для Кришны с Его точки зрения. 

«Анукулйена кришнанушиланам. Анукулйена. Анукулйена означает то, что благоприятно, чего желает Кришна. Как, например, Арджуна. Он не хотел сражаться. Он хотел быть очень хорошим, не совершающим насилия джентльменом. Но Кришна побуждал его: «Сражайся!» Затем, позже он согласился: «Да, каришйе вачанам тава» (Б.-г., 18.73). Это анукулйена. «Кришна хочет этого. Не имеет значения, насилие это или не насилие. Кришна хочет этого. Я должен делать это». Это называется анукулйена, без противоречия желанию Кришны, но в интересах Кришны. Это называется анукулйена, анукула-сева. Анукулйена кршнанушиланам бхактир уттама (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.167). Это первоклассное бхакти. А не так, что «если мне понравится это, тогда я буду это делать». Это не анукула. Это пратикула. Нравится вам или нет, не имеет значения. Это нравится Кришне, и вы должны это делать. Это и есть анукулйена кршнанушиланам». 
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 1.2.18, Калькутта, 26.09.1974 

«Итак, анукулйена кршнану-шиланам. Если вы хотите подчиняться указаниям Кришны, ану-шиланам. Ану-шиланам означает взращивание. Слова [«Бхагавад-гиты»] вам даны. Слова неотличны от Кришны. Поэтому как только вы принимаете слова как они есть, вы тут же общаетесь с Кришной. Или вы принимаете наставления от гуру, представителя Кришны. Если вы сможете удовлетворить своего гуру, йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах... Если сможете удовлетворить Его представителя, тогда вы удовлетворите Его. То есть действовать нужно так – кршнанушиланам, это наш долг, анукулйена, анукула, а не пратикула. Если вы действуете так, как я хочу, это анукула, а если действуете так, как я не хочу, это практикула. Так что сознание Кришны должно быть анукула, в соответствии с желанием Кришны, как это подтверждено гуру. Это анукула, благоприятно. А если вы действуете своевольно, делаете то, что Кришна не желает или гуру не желает, тогда это практикула. Поэтому анукулйена кршнанушиланам (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.167], это бхакти». 
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите», Мадхья-лила, 20.112, Бомбей, 24.11.1975 

«Как, например, Камса. Сознание Камсы тоже было сосредоточено на Кришне, он всегда думал о Кришне, но это было неблагоприятно. Его занятием было – как убить Кришну. Он думал о Кришне, но он думал о том, как убить Кришну. Это пратикула. Пратикула не является бхакти. Когда вы думаете о Кришне не так, как Он желает, против принципа удовлетворить Его, это не бхакти, хотя тоже является сознанием Кришны. Враг Кришны тоже думает о Кришне. Но это не означает, что он направляет свое сознание на Кришну. Он направляет свое сознание на Кришну неблагоприятно. Поэтому это не бхакти. Вы должны действовать благоприятно. Арджуна стал преданным, потому что действовал благоприятно для удовлетворения Кришны. Это не было благоприятно для материальной жизни, но это было благоприятно для Кришны. Таким должно быть ваше занятие – как можно удовлетворить Кришну. И поэтому естественный вывод таков: «Как я могу удовлетворить Кришну?» Вы должны удовлетворить его представителя». 
Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 6.2.11, Аллахабад, 16.01.1971 

Итак, посвященное Кришне сознание, которое является чистой и изначальной формой сознания каждой души, и есть «сознание Кришны». Сознание Кришны анукула, то есть гармония индивидуальной души с желаниями и интересами Кришны, – это бхакти-йога. Для популяризации и развития этой формы, или состояния, сознания и существует общество ISKCON – Международное общество сознания Кришны.

----------


## Keshava das

> Вы можете спросить, а что же мне тогда делать, чтобы создать благоприятную почву?
> 
> Вот садхана бхакти и создает благоприятную почву. Как видно из предыдущей цитаты
> 
> _"рага (спонтанная преданность), она очень приятна на ощупь и ее свойство - отсутствие врожденной скупости"._
> 
> Благоприятная почва - это жирная почва, почва, которой есть чем поделиться с зерном.
> То есть почва, в которой нет скупости. Если у человека есть такая почва (которая несомненно появилась в результате
> прошлой деятельности), ему не нужно объяснять что такое вкус, он начав практивовать садхану, практикует её сразу на уровне вкуса.
> ...


Да "Закон сеяния" - в этом наверное и заключена вся суть Бхакти...
есть еще закон "методологии вложения" чем больше человек вкладывает в этот процесс как в некий Банк тем больше на выходе он может получить. 
И вообще что значит инициировать? это значит "вложить" бесценные сокровища в сердце Брахмаджи http://gitabase.com/rus/CC/2/19/1
http://gitabase.com/rus/CC/2/19/117

----------


## Амира

"*Господь Васудева, Верховная Душа, олицетворение
вечности, знания и блаженства, проявляется лишь в
абсолютно чистом сердце и больше нигде.*"

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Васудева, Господь, управляющий сознанием, проявляется только в сердце (читте). 
Сердце в данном случае - место, состоящее из тонкой материи, где находится сознание, по природе 
своей еще более тонкое, чем ум. Об этом в Четвертой Песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (4.3.23) 
упоминает Господь Шива:

 «*Сознание Кришны - это вечно чистое сознание. Когда человек
обретает его, пелена, застилавшая от него Верховную Личность
Бога, спадает. Такое сознание называется васудева. Пребывая в
этом чистом сознании, я всегда выражаю почтение Верховному
Господу Васудеве, недоступному восприятию материальных
чувств*».

Когда сознание полностью чисто, это значит, что в нем не отражается ничего, помимо Всевышнего. 
И вот тогда, и только тогда Господь Васудева является в сердце человека. Поскольку Он - личностная 
суть Высшей Истины, самопроявленная и неделимая, внешние чувства не могут воспринять Его.

«Брихад-Бхагаватамрита» , Часть 2, Гл.2, Текст 88

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Из этого высказывания получается так, что вначале человек обретает чистой сознание,
и потом пелена, застилающая Верховного Господа, спадает.

Откуда же берется чистое сердце, чистое сознание в материальном мире?

И как духовный Господь появляется в сердце, состоящем из пусть тонкой, но всё таки материи?

----------


## Амира

> Из этого высказывания получается так, что вначале человек обретает чистой сознание,
> и потом пелена, застилающая Верховного Господа, спадает.
> 
> Откуда же берется чистое сердце, чистое сознание в материальном мире?



В своей великолепной книге «Шри Бхаджана-рахасья» Бхактивинода Тхакура некоторые стихи из Шримад Бхагаватам переводит немного по-другому. Например, там где Шрила Прабхупада переводит Сознание Кришны, он заменяет на слово према, что уже конкретно указывает на наличие глубоких чувств любви к Богу. Эта книга, безусловно, не для начинающих, а для тех кто следует спонтанному преданному служению, поэтому и требования соответствующие. Хотя эти требования в действительности отражают положение вещей.

Поэтому, если продолжить, то сначала человек обретает прему, а потом может видеть Кришну везде и во всём. Чистое сознание или любовь к Богу – это изначальная природа души. Оно ни откуда не берётся - оно изначально существует. Живое существо – это пограничная энергия Бога. Если душа отождествляет себя с материальным телом, она поступает неестественным, извращенным способом. Если душа понимает свою природу, то она хочет действовать согласно своей природе. Тонкое тело создаётся желаниями. И сердце загрязняется желаниями ума. Очищая ум и наши желания мы очищает наше сердце и наше сознание. И развиваем наши духовные чувства, которые присущи изначальной душе. 






> И как духовный Господь появляется в сердце, состоящем из пусть тонкой, но всё таки материи?


“Крошечная душа может распространять свое влияние на все тело живого существа. Согласно «Мундака-упанишад», душа находится в сердце каждого существа, но, поскольку ученые-материалисты не в состоянии обнаружить ее, некоторые из них по неразумию утверждают, что души не существует. Бесконечно малая индивидуальная душа, вне всякого сомнения, находится в сердце живого существа вместе со Сверхдушой, и потому именно сердце является источником энергии, приводящей тело в движение. Кровяные тельца, которые насыщаются кислородом в легких, получают энергию от души. Когда душа покидает тело, кровообращение останавливается. Медики признают важную роль, которую играют в организме кровяные тельца, но не могут установить, что источником этой энергии является душа. Однако они соглашаются с тем, что источник энергии в теле – сердце”.

Б.г. 2.17, комментарий

Господь изначально присутствует в сердце и направляет действия души согласно её желанием и прошлой карме. И хотя оба и Господь и душа находятся рядом друг с другом  - в сердце, душа не может видеть Господа, так как Его застилает пелена материального сознания живого существа. Но если мы возвращаемся в своё естественное положение (Сознание Кришны). То мы можем видеть Кришну “глазами умащенными бальзамом любви” всегда, везде и во всём.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Поэтому, если продолжить, то сначала человек обретает прему, а потом может видеть Кришну везде и во всём.


Не очень понятно, как может быть любовь без объекта любви?

----------


## Амира

> Не очень понятно, как может быть любовь без объекта любви?


Почему без объекта?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Господь изначально присутствует в сердце и направляет действия души согласно её желанием и прошлой карме. И хотя оба и Господь и душа находятся рядом друг с другом  - в сердце, душа не может видеть Господа, так как Его застилает пелена материального сознания живого существа. Но если мы возвращаемся в своё естественное положение (Сознание Кришны). То мы можем видеть Кришну “глазами умащенными бальзамом любви” всегда, везде и во всём.


Если Господь появляется в сердце, то есть в месте, состоящем из тонкой материи (цитата выше), значит ли это, что он принимает материальную форму?
Вишну, находящийся внутри вселенной, и из которого исходят вселенные и гуна благости, значит ли это, что эти Вишну являются материальными?
В Брихад Бхагаватамрите описано, что Гопа Кумар видел разных Вишну,живущих на райских планетах. Это материальные Вишну или какие? Их видели также другие жители райских планет. Каким образом Вишну живут на материальных райских планетах? На Земле, судя по Брихад Бхагаватамрите, они жить не могут, только в образе неподвижного Шалаграма Шилы или неподвижного Божества в храме. В раю же Вишну со всеми общается, ходит и т.д. На Индралоке он даже младший брат Индры, Упендра. Индра - полубог в материальном теле. Значит ли это, что Вишну может принимать материальное тело?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему без объекта?


Ну по вашим словам вначале любовь, а потом объект:

_"сначала человек обретает прему, а потом может видеть Кришну везде и во всём"_

Прему к кому?

----------


## Амира

> Если Господь появляется в сердце, то есть в месте, состоящем из тонкой материи (цитата выше), значит ли это, что он принимает материальную форму?
> Вишну, находящийся внутри вселенной, и из которого исходят вселенные и гуна благости, значит ли это, что эти Вишну являются материальными?
> В Брихад Бхагаватамрите описано, что Гопа Кумар видел разных Вишну,живущих на райских планетах. Это материальные Вишну или какие? Их видели также другие жители райских планет. Каким образом Вишну живут на материальных райских планетах? На Земле, судя по Брихад Бхагаватамрите, они жить не могут, только в образе неподвижного Шалаграма Шилы или неподвижного Божества в храме. В раю же Вишну со всеми общается, ходит и т.д. На Индралоке он даже младший брат Индры, Упендра. Индра - полубог в материальном теле. Значит ли это, что Вишну может принимать материальное тело?


Вишну никогда и нигде не принимает материальную форму. Для этого нет необходимости. Т.к. духовное тело совершенно во всех отношениях. И нет чего-либо такого чтобы заставило Вишну принять материальную несовершенную форму, оказавшись от духовной, совершенной.

Там говориться не живущих, а проявленных на этих планетах, чтобы принимать служение своих преданных в определенной форме - в виде жертвоприношений, медитации, поклонения и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вишну никогда и нигде не принимает материальную форму. Для этого нет необходимости. Т.к. духовное тело совершенно во всех отношениях. И нет чего-либо такого чтобы заставило Вишну принять материальную несовершенную форму, оказавшись от духовной, совершенной.
> 
> Там говориться не живущих, а проявленных на этих планетах, чтобы принимать служение своих преданных в определенной форме - в виде жертвоприношений, медитации, поклонения и т.д.


Ну а как же все тамошние жители видят его, если он не в материальном теле? Разве у них уже спала материальная пелена с глаз? Там с Вишну можно запросто поболтать. Чем отличается "живущие" от "проявленных"? Вот Упендра младший брат Индры. Разве они не живут вместе?

В одном из стихов ББ употребляется "авасе - место жительства;"

_"атха - затем; вишнум - Господь Вишну; ниджа - в Свое;
авасе - место жительства; гаччхантам - проследовав;
анугамйа - следуя; там - за Ним; сабхайам - в зал собраний;
агатам - вернувшись; шакрам - Индра; ашасйа -
приветствуя; увача - сказал; нарадах - Нарада.

Затем Господь Вишну проследовал в свою резиденцию.
Индра какое-то время сопровождал Его, а затем вернулся в
зал собраний, где Нарада поприветствовал его и начал
говорить."_

----------


## Амира

> Ну по вашим словам вначале любовь, а потом объект:
> 
> _"сначала человек обретает прему, а потом может видеть Кришну везде и во всём"_
> 
> Прему к кому?


Према - это высшая стадия привязанности и начальная любовь к Кришне. Привязанность развивается начиная от веры и до премы проходя 8 ступеней. Эта привязанность направлена на Кришну. По мере развития привязанности, она усиливается и преданный может видеть Кришну в других живых существах. На стадии премы сердце полностью чисто и преданный может видеть Кришну ещё и в своём сердце.
Но према это только начало любви. Любовь может развиваться дальше проходя несколько стадий. Любовь развивается наполняясь эмоциями. И достигнув эмоциональной стадии преданный видит Кришну не только во всех живых существах, в своём сердце, но и во вне.

----------


## Амира

> Ну а как же все тамошние жители видят его, если он не в материальном теле? Разве у них уже спала материальная пелена с глаз? Там с Вишну можно запросто поболтать. Чем отличается "живущие" от "проявленных"? Вот Упендра младший брат Индры. Разве они не живут вместе?
> 
> В одном из стихов ББ употребляется "авасе - место жительства;"


Кришну же видели и друзья и враги. Разве Бог не может стать видимым? Или Ему для этого нужно принимать материальную форму?
Даже Нарада в духовном теле может путешествовать по всем мирам. И становиться видимым для других в том числе и демонов. Если это возможно для Нарады, то почему это невозможно для Кришны?

Если вам нравится место жительства пусть так и будет. Но разве у Бога есть место жительства? Вернее сказать оно повсюду.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Према - это высшая стадия привязанности и начальная любовь к Кришне. Привязанность развивается начиная от веры и до премы проходя 8 ступеней. Эта привязанность направлена на Кришну.


_"...чистое сознание. Когда человек обретает его, пелена, застилавшая от него Верховную Личность Бога, спадает. "_
Привязанность направлена на Кришну, но между человеком и Кришной "пелена" материального сознания. Как же тогда сознание может быть направлено на Кришну, если его закрывает пелена? Откуда берется чистое сознание?

----------


## Амира

> _"...чистое сознание. Когда человек обретает его, пелена, застилавшая от него Верховную Личность Бога, спадает. "_
> Привязанность направлена на Кришну, но между человеком и Кришной "пелена" материального сознания. Как же тогда сознание может быть направлено на Кришну, если его закрывает пелена? Откуда берется чистое сознание?


Пелена не позволяет видеть Кришну в своём сердце, т.к. оно ещё не полностью чисто. Но привязанность начинается с веры, а не с видения.
Сознание становится чистым когда привязанность усиливается, избавляя преданного от всех материальны недостатков (анартх).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришну же видели и друзья и враги. Разве Бог не может стать видимым? Или Ему для этого нужно принимать материальную форму?
> Даже Нарада в духовном теле может путешествовать по всем мирам. И становиться видимым для других в том числе и демонов. Если это возможно для Нарады, то почему это невозможно для Кришны?


Может быть и может. Я не знаю. Но если он видим, то значит он доступен чувствам. Но вы же сами пишете или цитируете, что он недоступен чувствам, что его скрывает пелена материального сознания.
_"Когда сознание полностью чисто, это значит, что в нем не отражается ничего, помимо Всевышнего.
И вот тогда, и только тогда Господь Васудева является в сердце человека. Поскольку Он - личностная
суть Высшей Истины, самопроявленная и неделимая, внешние чувства не могут воспринять Его.
... Когда человек обретает его, пелена, застилавшая от него Верховную Личность Бога, спадает."_

И в БГ мы читаем
_"Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия,"_

С одной стороны вы говорите, что доступен только чистому сознанию, а с другой стороны и демонам.
Как тут понять?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Пелена не позволяет видеть Кришну в своём сердце, т.к. оно ещё не полностью чисто. Но привязанность начинается с веры, а не с видения.
> Сознание становится чистым когда привязанность усиливается, избавляя преданного от всех материальны недостатков (анартх).


Ну сердце - мистическое тонкое материальное место. Значит нужно очистить сознание до тонкоматериального?

И ведь на райских планетах (материальных) видят Вишну не в сердце, а снаружи себя.

Как может усиливаться привязанность к тому, что недоступно материалистическому сознанию?

Ведь в вашей цитате - вначале спадает пелена, а потом появляется видение Бога.

По вашему получается что можно влюбиться в то, не знаю что. И когда влюбишься, тогда оно и явится.
Какая-то материализация фантазий. Но тогда КРишна может быть каким угодно. Что нафантазировали, то и материализуется?

----------


## Амира

> Может быть и может. Я не знаю. Но если он видим, то значит он доступен чувствам. Но вы же сами пишете или цитируете, что он недоступен чувствам, что его скрывает пелена материального сознания.
> _"Когда сознание полностью чисто, это значит, что в нем не отражается ничего, помимо Всевышнего.
> И вот тогда, и только тогда Господь Васудева является в сердце человека. Поскольку Он - личностная
> суть Высшей Истины, самопроявленная и неделимая, внешние чувства не могут воспринять Его.
> ... Когда человек обретает его, пелена, застилавшая от него Верховную Личность Бога, спадает."_
> 
> И в БГ мы читаем
> _"Я никогда не являю Себя глупцам и невеждам. От них Меня скрывает Моя внутренняя энергия,"_
> 
> ...


Вы просто смешиваете когда Кришна приходит в этот мир лично и то чего преданные могут достичь когда Он не проявлен в данный момент.

Когда Он приходит лично Его могут видеть все и любить Его и служить Ему и даже демоны. Но каждый видит Его по своему. Преданные как объект любви и поклонения, демоны как своего врага. Можно даже и в таком случае сказать что их от Кришны отделяет пелена помрачения ума, а иначе в здравом уме разве они бы стали бросать Кришне вызов.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> привязанность усиливается, избавляя преданного от всех материальны недостатков (анартх).


 Что, разве сама привязанность избавляет от анартх?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы просто смешиваете когда Кришна приходит в этот мир лично и то чего преданные могут достичь когда Он не проявлен в данный момент.
> 
> Когда Он приходит лично Его могут видеть все и любить Его и служить Ему и даже демоны. Но каждый видит Его по своему. Преданные как объект любви и поклонения, демоны как своего врага. Можно даже и в таком случае сказать что их от Кришны отделяет пелена помрачения ума, а иначе в здравом уме разве они бы стали бросать Кришне вызов.


Разве когда он не проявлен, то для преданных он тоже непроявлен?

Если могут видеть все, значит ли это что у них духовное видение, или это у Кришны проявлена материальная видимая форма?

Господь Чайтанья - это материальная форма или духовная? Все его видели, не только демоны или преданные.

Но вот Вишну проявлен в райских мирах для всех жителей. Куда девалась пелена помрачения? Или это проявилась материальная форма?
Чем тогда она отличается от духовной?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы просто смешиваете когда Кришна приходит в этот мир лично и то чего преданные могут достичь когда Он не проявлен в данный момент


Ну так ведь в цитате же не было про лично - не лично. В цитате было не могут видеть и всё. Пока сознание не чисто, не могут. Но было про Верховную Личность. Видеть личность это лично или нет? И тоже не было про "проявлен" - не проявлен. Не мудрено запутаться. Что значит проявлен? Что именно проявлено? Вначале пелена и никто не видит, а потом вдруг "проявлен". Сквозь пелену? Или как?

----------


## Амира

> Ну сердце - мистическое тонкое материальное место. Значит нужно очистить сознание до тонкоматериального?
> 
> И ведь на райских планетах (материальных) видят Вишну не в сердце, а снаружи себя.
> 
> Как может усиливаться привязанность к тому, что недоступно материалистическому сознанию?
> 
> Ведь в вашей цитате - вначале спадает пелена, а потом появляется видение Бога.
> 
> По вашему получается что можно влюбиться в то, не знаю что. И когда влюбишься, тогда оно и явится.
> Какая-то материализация фантазий. Но тогда КРишна может быть каким угодно. Что нафантазировали, то и материализуется?


Нужно очистить сознание от тонкоматериального, т.е. от желаний. Тонкое тело и есть тело желаний. После смерти физического тела, тонкое тело остаётся. В этом тонком теле живое существо может страдать в аду. И в этом же тонком теле, которое хранит материальные желания живого существа, оно воплощается в новом материальном теле. В процессе преданного служения когда материальные желания уходят, растворяется и тонкое тело. А очистить нужно ум которые создаёт желания. Т.е. должны появиться духовные желания, а материальные исчезнуть.

Ну привязанность уже есть у всех изначально, она проявляется все больше и больше по мере очищения сознания.

Ещё до того как можно будет увидеть Кришну в сердце его можно ощутить вполне реальными чувствами и ощущениями. И эти ощущения усиливают веру и привязанность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Можно даже и в таком случае сказать что их от Кришны отделяет пелена помрачения ума, а иначе в здравом уме разве они бы стали бросать Кришне вызов.


Значит в той цитате из ББ, где написано, что видеть могут только чистые сердцем, забыли дописать "и демоны"? И откуда взялись чистые сердцем в материальном мире?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ещё до того как можно будет увидеть Кришну в сердце его можно ощутить вполне реальными чувствами и ощущениями. И эти ощущения усиливают веру и привязанность.


А как же с этой цитатой?

_"Пребывая в этом чистом сознании, я всегда выражаю почтение Верховному
Господу Васудеве, недоступному восприятию материальных чувств"_

То вы говорите, что "недоступному чувствам", а через страницу уже "можно ощутить вполне реальными чувствами и ощущениями".

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно очистить сознание от тонкоматериального, т.е. от желаний.


ну вот опять ваша цитата

_" Шри Васудева, Господь, управляющий сознанием, проявляется только в сердце (читте). Сердце в данном случае - место, состоящее из тонкой материи,.."_

Если мы очистим сознание от тонкого, то как проявится Господь в сердце, которое состоит из тонкой материи?
Как это понять?

----------


## Амира

> Ну так ведь в цитате же не было про лично - не лично. В цитате было не могут видеть и всё. Пока сознание не чисто, не могут. Но было про Верховную Личность. Видеть личность это лично или нет? И тоже не было про "проявлен" - не проявлен. Не мудрено запутаться. Что значит проявлен? Что именно проявлено? Вначале пелена и никто не видит, а потом вдруг "проявлен". Сквозь пелену? Или как?


Вы сами любите всё путать. Задайте конкретный вопрос и будем его обсуждать. Мы же говорили о Кришне в сердце, вы добавили Кришну когда Он является лично. Говорили о проявлении Кришны на некоторых высших планетах, о том живёт Он там или проявлен. Теперь вы говорите о проявлении в сердце. 

В первом сообщении я написала и привела цитату что Кришна как Параматма уже находится в сердце. Но увидеть мы Его сможем лишь когда наше сердце будет чисто. С тех пор ничего не изменилось.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Т.е. должны появиться духовные желания, а материальные исчезнуть.


Ну сами же они не появятся, духовные желания. Чтобы они возникли, нужен контакт с духовным. А тут пелена.
И потом, желания идут от души, а ум только реализует. Если устранить материальные, а духовных нет, что останется? падать из брахмана вновь на грешную землю?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы сами любите всё путать. Задайте конкретный вопрос и будем его обсуждать. Мы же говорили о Кришне в сердце, вы добавили Кришну когда Он является лично. Говорили о проявлении Кришны на некоторых высших планетах, о том живёт Он там или проявлен. Теперь вы говорите о проявлении в сердце. 
> 
> В первом сообщении я написала и привела цитату что Кришна как Параматма уже находится в сердце. Но увидеть мы Его сможем лишь когда наше сердце будет чисто. С тех пор ничего не изменилось.


А я думал, что между Кришнами нет разницы, разве в сердце он не лично? Если не лично, то имперсонализм получается?

Если увидеть сможем только когда сердце будет чисто, то почему видят те, чье сердце не чисто?

Вопросы все про одно и то же.

У вас всё время любовь впереди Кришны идет. Вот я и не пойму, кого любить то будем, если вначале любовь, а потом Кришна?

На мой взгляд, Вы пытаетесь объяснять чего сами не понимаете. Это неправильно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> можно ощутить вполне реальными чувствами и ощущениями. И эти ощущения усиливают веру и привязанность.


Как можно усилить привязанность к тому, что недоступно сознанию, и как можно ощутить чувствами то, что не ощутимо чувствами? Может это не Кришна?

----------


## Амира

> Как можно усилить привязанность к тому, что недоступно сознанию, и как можно ощутить чувствами то, что не ощутимо чувствами? Может это не Кришна?


Вот. Всё дело в практике. В самих знаниях особо нет необходимости. У вас уже достаточно знаний. Не обязательно прочитывать много книг.
Можно взять на себя самое простое и легкое обязательство - читать хотя бы один круг маха-мантры в день. И делать это в спокойной, тихой, уединённой обстановке. Читать внимательно, прислушиваясь к своим ощущениям. Если вы при этом что-то начнёте ощущать, то это будет самым важным. Важнее тысячи томов духовной литературы. Если вы ощутите что вам это нравиться и что это как то меняет вашу жизнь - это самое главное. Это очень сильно укрепит вашу веру в действенность процесса преданного служения. Знания нужны чтобы разобраться в своём практическом опыте. Тогда эти знания интересны и полезны. А сухое философствование оно абсолютно бесполезно. Все знания можно получить изнутри - из сердца, даже не читая книг. А потом прочесть книги и убедиться что это так. Не важно что и как и где во вселенной происходит. Важно что происходит в вашем сердце.

----------


## Андрон

> Вот. Всё дело в практике. В самих знаниях особо нет необходимости. У вас уже достаточно знаний. Не обязательно прочитывать много книг.
> Можно взять на себя самое простое и легкое обязательство - читать хотя бы один круг маха-мантры в день. И делать это в спокойной, тихой, уединённой обстановке. Читать внимательно, прислушиваясь к своим ощущениям. Если вы при этом что-то начнёте ощущать, то это будет самым важным. Важнее тысячи томов духовной литературы. Если вы ощутите что вам это нравиться и что это как то меняет вашу жизнь - это самое главное. Это очень сильно укрепит вашу веру в действенность процесса преданного служения. Знания нужны чтобы разобраться в своём практическом опыте. Тогда эти знания интересны и полезны. А сухое философствование оно абсолютно бесполезно. Все знания можно получить изнутри - из сердца, даже не читая книг. А потом прочесть книги и убедиться что это так. Не важно что и как и где во вселенной происходит. Важно что происходит в вашем сердце.


Золотые слова!!! Спасибо!

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот. Всё дело в практике. В самих знаниях особо нет необходимости. У вас уже достаточно знаний. Не обязательно прочитывать много книг.
> Можно взять на себя самое простое и легкое обязательство - читать хотя бы один круг маха-мантры в день. И делать это в спокойной, тихой, уединённой обстановке. Читать внимательно, прислушиваясь к своим ощущениям. Если вы при этом что-то начнёте ощущать, то это будет самым важным. Важнее тысячи томов духовной литературы. Если вы ощутите что вам это нравиться и что это как то меняет вашу жизнь - это самое главное. Это очень сильно укрепит вашу веру в действенность процесса преданного служения. Знания нужны чтобы разобраться в своём практическом опыте. Тогда эти знания интересны и полезны. А сухое философствование оно абсолютно бесполезно. Все знания можно получить изнутри - из сердца, даже не читая книг. А потом прочесть книги и убедиться что это так. Не важно что и как и где во вселенной происходит. Важно что происходит в вашем сердце.


Если нравится, если ощущать, если меняет. Столько "если". А если не нравится, если не ощущать, если не меняет?
Если нет изнутри знания? Если не происходит в сердце?

Хорошо врачу когда он приходит к больному, который выздоравливает, и, пользуясь выздоровлением, говорит ему - вот скоро это пройдет и то пройдет. Потом из этого создает теорию, что всё всегда само проходит.

Но что делать врачу, который приходит в то время когда больному делается хуже?

В таком случае разве процесс (нравится, ощущать, меняет) пойдет сам собой?

Разве то, что делает врач в этом случае, - это сухое философствование?

Вот если он будет больному, которому хуже, говорить, про "нравится, ощущать, меняет", 
если он будет говорить про "Кришна происходит из премы", тому у кого не то, что премы, а страдание одно,
вот в данном случае именно это будет сухим философствованием.

И потом, вот вы говорите "Знания нужны чтобы разобраться в своём практическом опыте. Тогда эти знания интересны и полезны. А сухое философствование оно абсолютно бесполезно."

Почему же вы даете советы, если знание не нужно? С такой философией, вы должны бы сказать - "повторяйте махамантру и будет вам счастье".

К вам человек прийдет и скажет, вот у меня проблемы. А вы ему - ну вот према вам поможет. Но у него нет премы. Если человек с проблемами, то у него нет чистоты в сердце. А вы ему - ну вот чистое сердце когда будет, тогда всё пройдет.

Это всё советы из разряда "бог поможет".

Да, знания нужны чтобы разобраться в своем опыте. Но если опыт зашел по ложному пути, то знания не всегда помогут разобраться. Многие не просто делают опыт беспристрастно, они хотят чтобы опыт был успешен. И ищут подтверждения успешности опыта в знании. Тогда они склонны воспринимать писания через призму желания, чтобы их опыт оказался успешен. И опыт подгоняют под писание, а не наоборот.

В таком случае у них нет знания, и он не могут объяснить ничего в писании, т.к. их опыт произошел от знания писания, а не наоборот, как должно бы быть, что писание произошло из опыта.

И тем более, писание им не поможет, т.к. оно им уже навредило, будучи воспринято самостоятельно, на поводу у своего желания, и никакой критики между писанием и человеком не возникло. Человек, лишенный разума, просто оказался обманут собственным умом, который использовал писания для утверждения господства ума на поле тела.

Может вы не знаете, но есть целые секты взращивателей желания любви, которые потом иногда оказываются в сумасшедшем доме, а иногда так и живут всю жизнь в самообмане.

Поэтому знания нужны не только, чтобы разобраться в своем опыте, но и чтобы помочь другому человеку. В том числе и для того, чтобы устранить опасное заблуждение.

Практический опыт к сожалению, не всегда истинный.

Если ж человек путается сам, то как он может помочь другому?

Но что я слышу, когда человека, дающего советы, что-то спрашивают, и он не может ответить, а отвечает, что "В самих знаниях особо нет необходимости". Сразу возникает вопрос, а зачем он тогда дает советы, если в знаниях нет необходимости?

И сразу возникает еще один вопрос, если человек путается, то истинный ли его опыт? Или может его опыт тоже произошел из желания под воздействием писания, а не наоборот?

На мой взгляд, если человек говорит о преме, он не должен путаться, т.к. према это уже высокий уровень, который сопровождается глубоким знанием. Если же этого знания на поверку нет, то вот не следует ли из этого, что према эта никакая не према, а всего лишь раздутое желание, подсмотренное в писании. Ведь именно в этом случае человек не может понять писание, т.к. он лишь иммитирует то, что прочитал в писании.

С другой стороны, я конечно признаю, что человек может чувствовать что-то, но не понимать природу этого. Но в таком случае, если он не понимает, то почему дает советы?

Конечно, он чувствует что это благо, и пытается поведать людям о благе. При этом называет это благо всеми первыми попавшимися словами, прочитанными в книжках. Что ж это бывает.

Но я совсем не понимаю, почему он тогда говорит о преданном служении. Всё таки служение и чувства это разные вещи. Если чувствовать можно, не понимая природу этого, то вот служить не понимая природу служения, в это я не верю.

Поэтому если человек чувствует и рассказывает об этом чувстве, это нормально. Но если он чувствует, а говорит о служении, то он должен и понимать о служении. Но когда у него спрашиваешь о служении, он вновь прячет голову в песок, и опять начинает песню о чувствах.

Поэтому, уважаемая Амира, если вы чувствуете и вам нравится, то и говорите о чувствах. Но почему вы говорите не о чувствах, а о служении? Но когда задаешь вам вопросы о служении, то вы вновь начинаете о чувствах, и что знания не нужны, и что достаточно чувств? По вашему, ваши чувства, это и есть служение?

Тогда понятно почему вы всё время говорите что всё по-боку, и на всё надо забить, и от всего надо отречься ради этих ваших чувств.

Но если вы служите вашим чувствам (очевидно успешно), то какое это имеет отношение к служению Кришне?

----------


## Амира

Евгений, вы могли бы на 15 минут в день отключить свой мозг и просто ни о чём не думая прочитать один круг маха-мантры? Для этого не нужно больших мыслительных способностей или каких то глубоких знаний. Если вы будите хотя бы по 15 минут каждый день уделять этому процессу, то со временем вам ничего другого не потребуется. Это ведь не трудно. По вашим же длинным сообщениям это как как землю пахать вручную. Не нужно ни о чём думать или выдумывать. Нужно просто добросовестно делать своё дело (выполнять свои обязанности), а результат это не ваша проблема. "Выполняй свой долг не беспокоясь о результатах" - это универсальный принцип.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Я знаю ОЧЕНЬ много людей, которые так делали, и ни к чему не пришли. Возможно они не могли "отключить свой мозг", я не знаю, но такой факт.
Вот, известный пример, Арджуна. Он не мог "отключить мозг". Тогда Кришна дал ему знание. А вы говорите, что оно не нужно.

----------


## Амира

> Я знаю ОЧЕНЬ много людей, которые так делали, и ни к чему не пришли. Возможно они не могли "отключить свой мозг", я не знаю, но такой факт.
> Вот, известный пример, Арджуна. Он не мог "отключить мозг". Тогда Кришна дал ему знание. А вы говорите, что оно не нужно.


Вы уже получили все те знания что получил Арджуна, вы даже прочли и другие книги. В чём же ваши сомнения? Почему вы не сражаетесь как это сделал Арджуна? Если только слушать Кришну до конца сражения, но не участвовать, то в чём же наш долг? Какие нам ещё нужны знания и указания? Кришна в конце концов, понимая что человеку сложно практиковать разные методы самоосознания, предлагает лишь самый лёгкий путь. На который способны все не зависимо от того мужчины это или женщины, брахманы или шудры, умный человек или глупый. Повторять имена Кришны самый лёгкий процесс, не требующий никаких усилий, но вместе с тем самый возвышенный и быстрее всего приносит результат.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Я знаю ОЧЕНЬ много людей, которые так делали, и ни к чему не пришли. Возможно они не могли "отключить свой мозг", я не знаю, но такой факт.
> Вот, известный пример, Арджуна. Он не мог "отключить мозг". Тогда Кришна дал ему знание. А вы говорите, что оно не нужно.


Вот откуда этот стереотип, что святое имя Господа не приносит результат? Кто эти люди о которых Вы говорите? 

Святое имя Кришны не может не оказать результата: it is impossible это невозможно.

----------


## Амира

> Я знаю ОЧЕНЬ много людей, которые так делали, и ни к чему не пришли.


Мне тоже интересно что это за люди, которым вы доверяете больше чем себе и священным писаниям? И поэтому уже сделали вывод что это бесполезно и не стоит и начинать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вот откуда этот стереотип, что святое имя Господа не приносит результат? Кто эти люди о которых Вы говорите? 
> 
> Святое имя Кришны не может не оказать результата: it is impossible это невозможно.


Например Бхактивинод говорил про это. В Харинама Чинтамани. Про оскорбительное воспеванием.
_"Если человек продолжает воспевание с оскорблениями, то, вопреки всем усилиям, он никогда не достигнет чистой преданности."_ 
(Харинама Чинтамани)

И как быть с самбандхой? Отрицая знание, вы предлагаете практиковать абхидею без самбандхи. Мало того, вы сразу проповедуете прайоджану.

_"Так Харидас Тхакур начинает объяснять самбандху — взаимоотношения между Господом, живым существом и материей. Самбандха-гьяна необходима для правильного повторения Святого Имени....Истинный духовный учитель наставляет ученика в sambandha-jnana. "_ (Харинама Чинтамани)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы уже получили все те знания что получил Арджуна, вы даже прочли и другие книги. В чём же ваши сомнения? Почему вы не сражаетесь как это сделал Арджуна? Если только слушать Кришну до конца сражения, но не участвовать, то в чём же наш долг? Какие нам ещё нужны знания и указания? Кришна в конце концов, понимая что человеку сложно практиковать разные методы самоосознания, предлагает лишь самый лёгкий путь. На который способны все не зависимо от того мужчины это или женщины, брахманы или шудры, умный человек или глупый. Повторять имена Кришны самый лёгкий процесс, не требующий никаких усилий, но вместе с тем самый возвышенный и быстрее всего приносит результат.


Кришна развеял сомнения Арджуны светом знания. А вы отрицаете знание. Гьяну. Самбандха-гьяну. А сразу проповедуете абхидею.

Насчет, что способны все, это тоже не верно, Арджуна не был способен, т.к. он кшатрий. Поэтому он сражался. Поэтому это не самый легкий процесс. Что легко брахману, не просто кшатрию. Ему проще сражаться. Нужно учитывать природу человека. Для многих посидеть 15 минут спокойно непосильная задача. Тем более, что 15 минут этого ведь мало.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы уже получили все те знания что получил Арджуна, вы даже прочли и другие книги.


Прочитанное в книжках это еще не знание. Если бы можно было обойтись книжкой, то можно было бы написать одну книгу и всем в одночасье по ней достичь успеха. Но такого не происходит. Знание нельзя взять силой, знание дает Кришна, и за него нужно заплатить свою цену. То есть за знание тоже нужно сражаться.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Например Бхактивинод говорил про это. В Харинама Чинтамани. Про оскорбительное воспеванием.
> _"Если человек продолжает воспевание с оскорблениями, то, вопреки всем усилиям, он никогда не достигнет чистой преданности."_ 
> (Харинама Чинтамани)
> 
> И как быть с самбандхой? Отрицая знание, вы предлагаете практиковать абхидею без самбандхи. Мало того, вы сразу проповедуете прайоджану.
> 
> _"Так Харидас Тхакур начинает объяснять самбандху — взаимоотношения между Господом, живым существом и материей. Самбандха-гьяна необходима для правильного повторения Святого Имени....Истинный духовный учитель наставляет ученика в sambandha-jnana. "_ (Харинама Чинтамани)


Оскорбительное воспевание присутствуют даже у тех кто обладает знанием, однако это не умоляет его могущества на лбом из этапов его повторения, в том числе на тех этапах, где оскорбления еще присутствуют.

Чистая преданность этот очень и очень дорогая вещь. Даже те, кто просто хотят избавится от страданий, легко добиваются этого не имея вообще никаких знаний, но идти им в чистое служение решать только им. 

Святое имя не нарушает право живого существп на независимость и свободу воли и мотива. 

Дело не практике, или методе или средстве, дело в самом живом существе. Многие противятся чистому преданному служению и сейчас в в наше время в Век Кали мне кажется не очень правильно ставить на одну чашу весов метод святого имени и качества тех кто не смог вернутся в духовный мир и решил, что в кали югу можно быть счастливым.  Best of the best  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Оскорбительное воспевание присутствуют даже у тех кто обладает знанием, однако это не умоляет его могущества на лбом из этапов его повторения, в том числе на тех этапах, где оскорбления еще присутствуют.


Знание не принадлежит живому существу. Знание это не твердынь, подними - и возьми, а процесс, оно живое, как дхарма. 
Поэтому если есть оскорбительное воспевание, то знания или нет, или оно утрачено.

Бхактивинод говорит "туман неведения" стоит между дживой и солнцем святого имени. Знание текста это еще не знание.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Тем более если знание приходит по милости святого имени, тогда как такое  возможно, что один стал чистым преданным а второй стал оскорбителем?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Многие противятся чистому преданному служению и сейчас в в наше время в Век Кали мне кажется не очень правильно ставить на одну чашу весов метод святого имени и качества тех кто не смог вернутся в духовный мир и решил, что в кали югу можно быть счастливым.  Best of the best


Служение и повторение - разные вещи. Если бы служение равнялось повторению, то не было бы падений. Просто все бы повторяли и прогрессировали. Но этого нет. Прекращают воспевать.
Если мы будем пренебрегать опытом тех, кто не достиг успеха, тогда и сами можем оказаться на этом пути.

Те, кто не достигли успеха, были причины для этого, и это означает, что хотя метод и могущественный, но не всемогущий или не для всех случаев годится, и поэтому применять его нужно правильно, и для этого нужно знание, а не просто закрывать глаза на неудачи, и дальше идти тем же путем. Закрывать глаза - это слепой фанатизм, так вряд ли можно чего-то вообще достичь. Неужели вы думаете, что преданное служение это автоматический метод, который сам работает вместо нас? В чем же тогда наше служение? То, что он легче, это не значит что легкий. Может быть он легче других, но всё равно может быть тяжелым.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Тем более если знание приходит по милости святого имени, тогда как такое  возможно, что один стал чистым преданным а второй стал оскорбителем?


Вот по причине неразборчивости. Вместе с семенем святого имени, прорастает и множество сорняков. Если все их оптом считать благими плодами воспевания, то те из них, что растут быстрее (самые страстные), забьют росток бхакти.

А если семя бхакти вообще не проросло, то одни только оскорбления и есть.

Чтобы ухаживать за ростком святого имени, нужно знание. Если мы не будем знать как различать огурцы от сорняков, то как понять за чем ухаживать?

Что-то прет из земли, и мы считаем это за плоды бхакти (потому что оно от воспевания), и размахиваем этим направо и налево, не удосуживаясь проверить - что это такое вообще.

Считать что всё что растет от воспевания - благо - всё равно что считать что всё что растет под поливом - автоматически манго.

То есть налицо процесс идеализации воспевания, что превращает идею воспевания в автоматическое воспевание. Идеальное воспевание вытащит меня самого, отключу-ка ум, а оно пускай меня вытягивает.

А те, кто не достиг, ну что ж, они видать дураки, не нужно их на чашу весов. Метод полива могущественный же.

Не настолько, чтобы заменить самого воспевающего, и чтобы различить лободу от манго.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

А Вы можете себя сами очистить от соприкосновения с материальной природой? 

Или можете ли Вы сами себя избавить от греховных желаний?

Маха-мантра - это обращение к Господу с просьбой о служении Кришне причём о трансцендентно любовном.

Каждый понимает прекрасно о том почему он вообще стал повторять Маха-Мантру. 

Вишну майя очень могущественная и если живое существо не предалось полностью Кришне и его представителю ( его наставлениям, его указаниям ), то это говорит о том, что живое существо ещё не до конца понимает, что такое материальный мир с его рождением, старостью и болезнями.

Вы если бы были отцом, желая блага своему чаду Вы бы дали ему возможность ошибиться или Вы бы его проинформировали предупредили и так и не дали возможности осознать всю бессмысленность его деятельности и устремлений?

Мне кажется не плохая аналогия с теми, кто уходит из общества сознания Кришны.

Я одно знаю Точно, что тот кто хотя бы один раз повторил маха-мантру:
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе очень дорог Господу.

Но, что поделпешь если живое существо ещё набралось мудрости. Это вопрос времени, когда оно вновь встанет на путь чистого преданного служения.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А Вы можете себя сами очистить от соприкосновения с материальной природой? 
> Или можете ли Вы сами себя избавить от греховных желаний?


Смотря что вы имеете в виду под "сами себя". Вы ведь слышали, что в нашем теле 33 полубога и сверхдуша?
Душа в общем то это и делает, попав в материальный мир. Сама ли, не сама ли, но это её усилия, её свобода, её выбор, и то, 
что она приобретает, какой путь проходит, оно ею заслужено.
Материальная природа - тоже энергия Кришны, хотя и отделенная, но качества Кришны в ней есть и эти качества
Кришна Арджуне сказал - "я вкус воды" и т.д.
Поэтому отделить материальную природу от Кришны сложно. Кришну от материальной природу отделить легче.
Соприкасаясь с материальной природой, мы в том числе соприкасаемся и с Кришной. Нам нужно отделить сознание от невежества в этой природе, а не себя от от самой природы.

----------


## Амира

> Для многих посидеть 15 минут спокойно непосильная задача. Тем более, что 15 минут этого ведь мало.


Можно постоять или походить. Лучше делать мало чем вообще не делать.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Смотря что вы имеете в виду под "сами себя". Вы ведь слышали, что в нашем теле 33 полубога и сверхдуша?
> Душа в общем то это и делает, попав в материальный мир. Сама ли, не сама ли, но это её усилия, её свобода, её выбор, и то, 
> что она приобретает, какой путь проходит, оно ею заслужено.
> Материальная природа - тоже энергия Кришны, хотя и отделенная, но качества Кришны в ней есть и эти качества
> Кришна Арджуне сказал - "я вкус воды" и т.д.
> Поэтому отделить материальную природу от Кришны сложно. Кришну от материальной природу отделить легче.
> Соприкасаясь с материальной природой, мы в том числе соприкасаемся и с Кришной. Нам нужно отделить сознание от невежества в этой природе, а не себя от от самой природы.


Под самоочищением я понимаю не вмешательство кого либо другоив процесс избавления дживы от ложных концепции или избавления от зависти к Кришне (к примеру).

Вы можете сами без вмешательство кого-то другого это осуществить?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Можно постоять или походить. Лучше делать мало чем вообще не делать.


_ Бг 12.8 — Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений.
Бг 12.9 — О Арджуна, завоеватель богатств, если же ты не можешь держать свой ум постоянно сосредоточенным на Мне, то следуй правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги. Так ты разовьешь в себе желание достичь Меня.
Бг 12.10 — Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги, просто трудись для Меня, ибо, служа Моему делу, ты тоже достигнешь совершенства.
Бг 12.11 — Если же ты не можешь трудиться во имя Меня, тогда старайся отрекаться от любых плодов своего труда и находить удовлетворение в самом себе.
Бг 12.12 — Если ты не способен идти этим путем, то приложи усилия к тому, чтобы обрести знание. Однако медитация предпочтительнее, чем знание, а отречение от плодов своего труда предпочтительнее медитации, ибо человек, отрекшийся от плодов своего труда, обретает умиротворение._

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Под самоочищением я понимаю не вмешательство кого либо другоив процесс избавления дживы от ложных концепции или избавления от зависти к Кришне (к примеру).
> 
> Вы можете сами без вмешательство кого-то другого это осуществить?


Без вмешательства других людей? Конечно это возможно. Но во первых к этому нужно прийти. И всегда у нас есть учителя на этом пути. 
Во вторых, мы сами никогда не сами. Даже йог в пещере в медитации он не сам. Всё его тело состоит из кого-то. В нем есть огонь, ветер, вода, эти очистительные субстанции имеют своих повелителей и слуг. Есть полубоги и сверхдуша и энергии. Без всех них очиститься дживе самой, не имея тела невозможно. Если она имеет тело, то она никогда не сама.

Человек сам не действует, действуют гуны, а у гун есть повелители.

_"Тот, кто видит, что все в материальном мире совершается гунами материальной природы и кто постиг Верховного Господа, трансцендентного к этим трем гунам, достигает Моей духовной природы /вечной обители/."_

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Без вмешательства других людей? Конечно это возможно. Но во первых к этому нужно прийти. И всегда у нас есть учителя на этом пути. 
> Во вторых, мы сами никогда не сами. Даже йог в пещере в медитации он не сам. Всё его тело состоит из кого-то. В нем есть огонь, ветер, вода, эти очистительные субстанции имеют своих повелителей и слуг. Есть полубоги и сверхдуша и энергии. Без всех них очиститься дживе самой, не имея тела невозможно. Если она имеет тело, то она никогда не сама.
> 
> Человек сам не действует, действуют гуны, а у гун есть повелители.
> 
> _"Тот, кто видит, что все в материальном мире совершается гунами материальной природы и кто постиг Верховного Господа, трансцендентного к этим трем гунам, достигает Моей духовной природы /вечной обители/."_



Так и к чему мы с Вами пришли? В свете разговора о тех, кто уходит из общества преданных, и якобы не получает результата от повторения святого имени?

Само живое существо не может решить не одной проблемы. Кришна во главе всех энергий, и как так может получится, что маха-мантра не оказала соразмерного пусть даже оскорблениям результата?

Тот кто, даже один раз повторил святое имя избавляется от такого количества грехов, что и не совершить в миллионах жизней.

Вы ранее говорите об автоматике процесса повторения и воспевания, однако следует добавить еще и слушание и внимательность тогда картина очищения более ясная сиановится и сам процесс очищения сердца как раз более автоматичен, чем костенелость греховного живого существа, пытающегося не имея веры в святое имя познать его природу и развить искренность сквозь призму трёх гун, что очень поспешно при уже имеющимся очень искренним желании служить Всепривлекающему Господу.
 Я склоняюсь ближе к такой точке зрения.

Святое имя не только умы благочестивых юных девушек похищает, или масло ворует, но и множественные грехования желания и привычки уходят неведомо куда.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Всё тело отдано во власть душе. Но иногда ум свергает разум и душу и берет власть.
_ Бг 3.42 — Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]._ 

Деятельность осуществляют гуны, Свердуша осуществляет контроль, а душа всё это инициирует и одобряет.

Поэтому если душа хочет оскорбления, то Сверхдуша это осуществляет.

Душа может очиститься, если займет положение слуги, то есть позаботится обо всех прежде чем о себе.

Если она этого не сделает, то никакая мантра не поможет. Мантра это просто метод.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

> Всё тело отдано во власть душе. Но иногда ум свергает разум и душу и берет власть.
> _ Бг 3.42 — Органы чувств выше неодушевленной материи, ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]._ 
> 
> Деятельность осуществляют гуны, Свердуша осуществляет контроль, а душа всё это инициирует и одобряет.
> 
> Поэтому если душа хочет оскорбления, то Сверхдуша это осуществляет.
> 
> Душа может очиститься, если займет положение слуги, то есть позаботится обо всех прежде чем о себе.
> 
> Если она этого не сделает, то никакая мантра не поможет. Мантра это просто метод.


Увы я Вновь вынужден с Вами не согласится, маха-мантра это личность.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Увы я Вновь вынужден с Вами не согласится, маха-мантра это личность.


Личость ведь это духовное понятие? А мантра это просто звук. Материя. Магнитофон может играть её.
Контакт с личностью осуществляет душа. Душа с душой. Если она имеет доступ к этой личности.
Мантра, как звук, это метод доступа к другой душе, но не сама душа.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Это как звук, которым мы общаемся по телефону. Звук это же не сам человек, а лишь метод общения.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Если Вы доверяете Шастрам тогда нет смысла изобретать своё понимание. Господь Чайтанья все уже объяснил, я думаю Вам об этом все известно. К чему эти тонкости.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если Вы доверяете Шастрам тогда нет смысла изобретать своё понимание. Господь Чайтанья все уже объяснил, я думаю Вам об этом все известно. К чему эти тонкости.


Тогда нужно закрыть форум и перестать писать книги, раз Господь Чайтанья всё объяснил. Всё всем известно в первозданном виде, не так ли?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если Вы доверяете Шастрам тогда нет смысла изобретать своё понимание. Господь Чайтанья все уже объяснил, я думаю Вам об этом все известно. К чему эти тонкости.


Чтобы аргумент стал аргументом, нужно объяснить, а не просто сослаться. Иначе это говорит о том, что знания нет. Это всё равно как в разговоре о физике сослаться на справочник. Справочник знает. Господь Чайтанья объяснил, но его объяснение дошло до нас в виде материальных слов, которые не могут претендовать на замену истины. Слова это только тень истины. И вот воспроизвели ли эти слова истину в нашем сердце, ведь только это имеет значение.

Кто-то вдалеке знает истину. Да, кто-то знает. Но есть ли от того, что кто-то знает, знание истины в нашем сердце? Ведь только это имеет значение.

Если мы просто ссылаемся на книгу, то как мы поместим эту книгу в свое сердце?

Мы не можем поместить книгу, и мы не можем поместить материальный звук в сердце. Мы должны извлечь с помощью книги или мантры что-то другое, и поместить его в сердце. Оно будет иметь ту же природу, что наше сердце. Сейчас природа книги и звука отличается от природы сердца.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Вы просите невозможного. По дереву судят по плодам. Какой смысл спорить? Спорщик никогда не удостаивается милости Кришны.

Если Господь Чайтанья описал природу святого имени то значит так и есть. Вы с этим согласны?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы просите невозможного. По дереву судят по плодам. Какой смысл спорить? Спорщик никогда не удостаивается милости Кришны.
> 
> Если Господь Чайтанья описал природу святого имени то значит так и есть. Вы с этим согласны?


Я согласен, что спор - это занятие ослов.

Насчет того, что Господь Чайтанья описал природу святого имени, совсем не означает, что все поняли эту природу так же, как Господь Чайтанья.

 Бхактивинод пишет в Кришна Самхите

_"Людей Индии и других стран можно образно поделить на две категории. К первой относятся те, кто уподобился ослу, ко второй же относятся те, кто подобен лебедю. Последние составляют меньшинство. Те, кто подобен лебедю, извлекают из священных писаний высший смысл для собственного духовного продвижения, и таким образом получают благо. "_

Все остальные, которых большинство, соответственно, не извлекают высший смысл, несмотря на наличие описания.

_"Я не способен описать чистые экстатические игры живых существ, поскольку слова, которые бы я использовал, — являются продуктом материального мира.

ТЕКСТ 33

татхапи сараджута вритйа самадхим аваламбйа ваи
варнита бхагавад варта майа бодхйа самадхина

Хотя я не способен описать эту тему словами, благодаря практикам самадхи и сараджут я описал темы о Господе, насколько мне позволили мои способности. Если человек поверхностно понимает смысл этих слов, то он неправильно поймет описанный предмет. Поэтому я прошу читателя попытаться осознать эти истины через самадхи. Человек должен пытаться увидеть внутренний смысл внешних утверждений, как в арундхати-ньяи (когда человек обнаруживает неяркую звезду с помощью яркой звезды). В этом процессе приводить аргументы или обсуждения бесполезно, поскольку они не могут привести человека к Абсолютной Истине. Внутренний процесс непосредственного восприятия души называется самадхи. Я привел эти описания, основываясь на практике самадхи. Читатель также должен следовать этому процессу, чтобы осознать истину."_

----------


## Амира

Евгений, всё правильно, то что мы вам и говорили.

Теперь нужно начать подготовку ума к самадхи, чтобы после этого познать истину.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Евгений, всё правильно, то что мы вам и говорили.
> Теперь нужно начать подготовку ума к самадхи, чтобы после этого познать истину.


Дальше Бхактивинод пишет, что хотя спорить бесполезно, но обсуждать эти темы благоприятно и нужно.

----------


## Амира

> Дальше Бхактивинод пишет, что хотя спорить бесполезно, но обсуждать эти темы благоприятно и нужно.


А ещё дальше в "Шри Кришна-самхите" он пишет что эта книга предназначена для уттама-адхикари. Но если каништха-адхикари и мадхьма-адхикари будут изучать её под руководством уттама-адхикари, они так же смогут понять эту книгу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А ещё дальше в "Шри Кришна-самхите" он пишет что эта книга предназначена для уттама-адхикари. Но если каништха-адхикари и мадхьма-адхикари будут изучать её под руководством уттама-адхикари, они так же смогут понять эту книгу.


Давайте посмотрим, что там написано
_"Высшему классу людей (уттама) нет большой необходимости в изучении этой книги, может быть, только лишь для усиления их собственных выводов и заключений.
Всё же они должны обсуждать темы этой книги для пользы и блага мадхьяма-адхикари.
Следовательно, подходящими кандидатами для изучения данной книги являются мадхьяма-адхикари... 
Если бы литература, предназначенная для мадхьяма-адхикари, была широко известна и распространена, тогда анартхи в форме лжерелигии, или безбожия, не проникли бы в Индию.
Главная цель книги — исполнить вышеупомянутое пожелание.
В действительности, данная книга прямо или косвенно принесет благо всем типам людей — уттама-, мадхьяма- и каништха-адхикари. Поэтому им необходимо с должным вниманием отнестись к этому произведению._

То есть книга в основном для мадхъяма, т.к. Бхактивинод считал, что такой литературы мало, а комментарии к ШБ были в основном для каништх.

_"Все вышеупомянутые три категории людей квалифицированы изучать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и всё же большинство комментариев на это бесценное произведение составлено для блага неофитов, новичков. Комментаторы были людьми с чистым сознанием (,парамахамсами) и проявляли в большей степени сострадание к неофитам, чем к мадхьяма-адхикари. Когда бы они ни обсуждали гъяну, они обсуждали брахма-гьяну, или имперсональное понимание Абсолютной Истины."_

Поэтому он, как уттама, написал книгу для мадхьяма, чтобы _"анартхи в форме лжерелигии, или безбожия, не проникли бы в Индию"_ из-за распространенности комментариев к ШБ для каништх.

----------


## Амира

"Хотя они не являются подходящими кандидатами для изучения этой книги, однако если они попытаются понять ее с помощью уттама-адхикари, они также станут уттама-адхикари. На этом основании все три типа вайшнавов должны изучать эту книгу, для того чтобы увеличить свою любовь к Кришне и обрести трансцендентное счастье".

Гл.10, Текст 18

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Да, главное, чтобы "уттама адхикари" не превратилось в лычки-погоны очередные, а оставалось по факту. Сейчас вот так распространилось слово "авторитет", что качества уже никого не волнуют. Это тоже ловушка ума. Главное сколько звездочек.

----------


## Амира

> Да, главное, чтобы "уттама адхикари" не превратилось в лычки-погоны очередные, а оставалось по факту. Сейчас вот так распространилось слово "авторитет", что качества уже никого не волнуют. Это тоже ловушка ума. Главное сколько звездочек.


Главное не смешивать духовное и материальное. Не нужно смотреть на погоны и лычки, нужно смотреть на качества. Бывает трудно конечно сразу распознать уттама, для этого нужно пообщаться с ним, по наблюдать за ним в разных ситуациях. Или создать такие ситуации  :rgunimagu: 
Можно задать вопросы по которым вы сразу для себя сделаете выводы. Надеюсь вы встретите такого человека, качествами которого будете восхищаться, и который вам поможет на вашем духовном пути. Сейчас даже ездить никуда не надо и можно предварительную оценку сделать по видео-лекциям. А потом уже встретиться и задать вопросы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Главное не смешивать духовное и материальное. Не нужно смотреть на погоны и лычки, нужно смотреть на качества. Бывает трудно конечно сразу распознать уттама, для этого нужно пообщаться с ним, по наблюдать за ним в разных ситуациях. Или создать такие ситуации 
> Можно задать вопросы по которым вы сразу для себя сделаете выводы. Надеюсь вы встретите такого человека, качествами которого будете восхищаться, и который вам поможет на вашем духовном пути. Сейчас даже ездить никуда не надо и можно предварительную оценку сделать по видео-лекциям. А потом уже встретиться и задать вопросы.


Я восхищаюсь разными людьми. Не обязательно с лекций. Вот одним учителем в школе с родительского собрания, например. Или человеком, который, помню, пел у костра. Давно, лет 20 назад. И соседом из вайбера, которого даже не видел никогда. Удивительные люди попадаются. Поразительные. Есть чему поучиться. Но, кажется учеба ничего не даст. Качества эти кажутся мне недостижимыми. Поэтому и смотрю на них, как на чудо. Вопросы задавать не решаюсь таким людям. Не знаю, причем тут духовное или материальное, чудо и всё.
Наверное так всегда, если качества недостижимы, то это кажется чудом и смотришь, раскрыв рот, как на чудо. Ни о какой учебе речь не идет. Если такой человек скажет, просто идешь и делаешь как слуга. За счастье.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Главное не смешивать духовное и материальное.


Разве их можно смешать? Они слишком далеко друг от друга. Духовное где-то аж за оболочками вселенной. Вначале вообще речь не идет о духовном, сколько ни называй его духовным.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Теперь нужно начать подготовку ума к самадхи, чтобы после этого познать истину.


Подготовку ума? :doom:

----------


## Амира

> Разве их можно смешать? Они слишком далеко друг от друга. Духовное где-то аж за оболочками вселенной. Вначале вообще речь не идет о духовном, сколько ни называй его духовным.


Разве есть такое чего человек не может сделать? Художники, актёры, писатели, психологи считают себя людьми духовными. Вы считаете что духовность за оболочками вселенной. Я считаю, что Бхагават-гита, лежащая возле меня это проявление духовного, моё Божество духовно, Сверхдуша в моём сердце так же духовна и себя я отношу к миру духовному, а не материальному. А вы говорите невозможно смешать.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Считать то мы можем что нам заблагорассудится. Только от нашего считания материальное не станет духовным. Кроме нашего считания есть еще и закон. Это не я считаю, что духовное за оболочками, это мудрецы, познавшие истину так в писаниях нам сообщают. А другие мудрецы говорят, что нельзя служить двум господам, Богу и маммоне. Как же их тогда смешать? Как вы смешаете духовный мир и материальный, если они Богом отделены друг от друга? Кришна говорит в БГ, что материя - моя ОТДЕЛЕННАЯ энергия. Пока оболочка ложного эга существует и не ложное эго не возвращено в махат-таттву, ни о каком духовном речи нет.
Речь может быть о качествах материии, происходящих из духовного мира или что-то в этом роде. О подобии материальных законов законам духовного мира. О том, что материя -- это перевернутое отражение духовного мира. Но это еще никакое не духовное. 

Как вы смешаете отражение и оригинал? Мы даже увидеть их одновременно не можем. Либо то, либо это, т.к. они отделены друг от друга. Мы не можем смотреть одновременно глазами ложного эга и истинного эга. Если есть ложное эго, то мы смотрим его глазами. Если есть истинное эго, то мы смотрим его глазами.
Не может быть один глаз ложный, а другой истинный.

Кто имеет высшее видение, ему недоступно низшее видение. А кто имеет низшее видение, ему недоступно высшее.

----------


## Амира

> Считать то мы можем что нам заблагорассудится. Только от нашего считания материальное не станет духовным. Кроме нашего считания есть еще и закон.


Я свои знания пытаюсь основывать на Бхагавад-гите, Шримад Бхагаватам и др. подобных авторитетных писаниях, вы же всё основываете на своих собственных умственных заключениях. 

Вы видите эти книги как набор материальных элементов для меня же это духовное сокровище. Вы видите Божество как деревянного или каменного идола, я же вижу в Нём проявление духовной формы Кришны. 

Вы на всё смотрите глазами и умом, поэтому вас не трудно обмануть материальной природе. Но если вспомнить тот стих, который мы с вами обсуждали, то там говориться о чистоте сердца и что увидеть духовную природу в этом материальном мире смогут только те чьё сердце будет абсолютно чисто.

----------


## Амира

> Подготовку ума?


"Вспоминание, погруженность в размышления, медитация, постоянное памятование и транс — таковы пять ступеней поступательного развития кришна-смараны. Вначале памятование о Кришне может временами прерываться, но затем оно становится непрерывным. Непрерывное памятование переходит в сосредоточение, называемое медитацией. Когда медитация углубляется и становится постоянной, ее называют анусмрити. Непрерывная и непрекращающаяся анусмрити приводит человека на стадию самадхи, духовного транса. Достигнув совершенства в смарана-даше, или самадхи, душа приходит к осознанию своего естественного изначального положения. В этот момент она обретает совершенное и ясное представление о своих вечных взаимоотношениях с Кришной".  ("Нектар наставлений", Текст 8, комментарий)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> там говориться о чистоте сердца и что увидеть духовную природу в этом материальном мире смогут только те чьё сердце будет абсолютно чисто.


И как это стыкуется с тем, что "Художники, актёры, писатели, психологи считают себя людьми духовными."?




> Я свои знания пытаюсь основывать на Бхагавад-гите, Шримад Бхагаватам и др. подобных авторитетных писаниях, вы же всё основываете на своих собственных умственных заключениях.


Разве фарисеи и книжники не основывали свои знания на БУКВЕ писаний? Весьма авторитетных. И что это им дало кроме _"отойдите от меня делающие безаконие..."34Порождения ехиднины! как вы можете говорить доброе, будучи злы? Ибо от избытка сердца говорят уста.""_?

Почему вы думаете, что мои заключения от ума, а не от избытка сердца? Но если у вас нет ничего за душой кроме текста книг, то где ваше сердце?

Вот фарисеи тоже хотели авторитета:

_"38Тогда некоторые из книжников и фарисеев сказали: Учитель! хотелось бы нам видеть от Тебя знамение.
39Но Он сказал им в ответ: род лукавый и прелюбодейный ищет знамения.."_

----------


## Амира

> И как это стыкуется с тем, что "Художники, актёры, писатели, психологи считают себя людьми духовными."?


Потому что они духовность понимают по-своему. Вы же тоже считаете что в этом мире нет духовности, она далеко за пределами материальных оболочек.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> "..В этот момент она обретает совершенное и ясное представление о своих вечных взаимоотношениях с Кришной".  ("Нектар наставлений", Текст 8, комментарий)


 Если обретает, то это хорошо. Плохо, если она это подсматривает в книжках, а потом пытается иммитировать прочитанное.
Но бумага, как говорится, терпит.

тут написано "подготовку ума", а в цитате "душа приходит к осознанию". Какое отношение подготовка ума к осознанию души?
Если тут речь о "Вспоминание, погруженность в размышления, медитация, постоянное памятование" - всё это деятельность ума?
Тогда старый неотвеченный вопрос - как может материальный ум наблюдать духовного Кришну, который всегда прибывает в своей духовной обители?

----------


## Амира

> Почему вы думаете, что мои заключения от ума, а не от избытка сердца? Но если у вас нет ничего за душой кроме текста книг, то где ваше сердце?


Потому что Кришна сам говорит, что все Его формы в материальном мире, в том числе в виде Божества сделанного из металла, камня, дерева, а так же Сверхдуша в каждом живом существе  - все они абсолютно духовны. Не говоря уже о тех в которых Он является лично. А вы это отрицаете.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Потому что они духовность понимают по-своему. Вы же тоже считаете что в этом мире нет духовности, она далеко за пределами материальных оболочек.


Ну так если каждый будет понимать духовность по своему, разве это всё превратится в духовность? Разве их мнение как то связано с чистотой сердца?
Это не я считаю, что духовный мир за пределами оболочек, а ШБ так пишет (уже второй раз напоминаю). А ШБ написали наверное мудрецы с чистыми сердцами.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Потому что Кришна сам говорит, что все Его формы в материальном мире, в том числе в виде Божества сделанного из металла, камня, дерева, а так же Сверхдуша в каждом живом существе  - все они абсолютно духовны. Не говоря уже о тех в которых Он является лично. А вы это отрицаете.


То есть материальные формы духовны? В чем тогда отличие материи от духа?

Если убрать все присутствующие духовные души, и оставить камни различной формы сами с собой, они духовны?

Духовная форма вечна, а материальная ведь может разрушиться.

----------


## Амира

> Ну так если каждый будет понимать духовность по своему, разве это всё превратится в духовность? Разве их мнение как то связано с чистотой сердца?
> Это не я считаю, что духовный мир за пределами оболочек, а ШБ так пишет (уже второй раз напоминаю). А ШБ написали наверное мудрецы с чистыми сердцами.


Ну а кто им может запретить понимать духовность по-своему. Священные писания для них не авторитет.

Мы же не за духовный мир говорим, а проявление духовности, духовного в этом мире.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну а кто им может запретить понимать духовность по-своему. Священные писания для них не авторитет.


Понимать то они могут, но совпадает ли их понимание с пониманием Кришны? Ведь награждает то он. "Как мне предается, так и вознаграждаю"
А свое понимание они на булочку не намажут. Поэтому по сути в нем нет смысла. Кстати, авторитет тоже на булочку не намажешь.



> Мы же не за духовный мир говорим, а проявление духовности, духовного в этом мире.


Ну и как проявляется духовное в этом мире?

----------


## Амира

> Ну и как проявляется духовное в этом мире?


Так я уже называла некоторые проявления выше.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Так я уже называла некоторые проявления выше.


Где?

----------


## Амира

> Где?


Душа, Сверхдуша, Божества, духовное знание, на Землю приходили Кришна, Шри Чайтанья, Рама...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

То есть в названиях разница между духовным и материальным? Назвался духовным, полезай в духовный мир или как?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Душа, Сверхдуша, Божества, духовное знание, на Землю приходили Кришна, Шри Чайтанья, Рама...


Это не проявление, а появление. Когда духовное остается отдельным от материального. А проявление - это когда духовное проявляется В материальном.
Не отдельно от материального, а В материальном. Или такое невозможно?

----------


## Амира

Если честно, то я ничего не поняла. Разве Сверхдуша не всегда духовна а временами? Разве её положение зависит от нашего понимания? Разве Она не находится в материальном мире, в материальном теле, в материальном сердце? Разве в своём положении, Она подчиняется материальным законам? Она всегда остаётся духовной и независимой.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если честно, то я ничего не поняла. Разве Сверхдуша не всегда духовна а временами? Разве её положение зависит от нашего понимания? Разве Она не находится в материальном мире, в материальном теле, в материальном сердце? Разве в своём положении, Она подчиняется материальным законам? Она всегда остаётся духовной и независимой.


Ладно, оставим это, слишком долго. Вот интересная цитата.

_ ЧЧ ?ди 5.85 — Хотя Господь — прибежище всего сущего и тот, в ком покоятся все вселенные, Он хранит этот мир, пребывая внутри всего как Сверхдуша.
ЧЧ ?ди 5.86 — Хотя эти два свойства связывают Его с материальной природой, Он никак не соприкасается с Ней.
ЧЧ ?ди 5.87 — «В этом величие Всевышнего: даже находясь в пределах материальной природы, Он остается недоступным влиянию материальных гун. Точно так же неподвластны влиянию гун природы и те, кто предался Ему и сосредоточил на Нем свой разум».
ЧЧ ?ди 5.88 — В «Бхагавад-гите» тоже не один раз говорится, что Абсолютная Истина обладает непостижимой энергией.
ЧЧ ?ди 5.89 — [Господь Кришна сказал:] «Я пребываю в материальном мире и материальный мир покоится во Мне. Но в то же время Я нахожусь за его пределами и, по сути, он не покоится на Мне»._

----------


## Амира

> Ладно, оставим это, слишком долго. Вот интересная цитата.
> 
> _ ЧЧ ?ди 5.85 — Хотя Господь — прибежище всего сущего и тот, в ком покоятся все вселенные, Он хранит этот мир, пребывая внутри всего как Сверхдуша.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.86 — Хотя эти два свойства связывают Его с материальной природой, Он никак не соприкасается с Ней.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.87 — «В этом величие Всевышнего: даже находясь в пределах материальной природы, Он остается недоступным влиянию материальных гун. Точно так же неподвластны влиянию гун природы и те, кто предался Ему и сосредоточил на Нем свой разум».
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.88 — В «Бхагавад-гите» тоже не один раз говорится, что Абсолютная Истина обладает непостижимой энергией.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.89 — [Господь Кришна сказал:] «Я пребываю в материальном мире и материальный мир покоится во Мне. Но в то же время Я нахожусь за его пределами и, по сути, он не покоится на Мне»._


Вы подтвердили цитатами всё что я написала. Или вы хотели опровергнуть?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Вы подтвердили цитатами всё что я написала. Или вы хотели опровергнуть?


Кажется один из нас делает вид, что не понимает. Ну ладно, что поделаешь. А если действительно не понимает, то тем более.

Я имел в виду проявление, понимаете? Какие проявления? Вот в цитате ЧЧ, одновременно отдельно, и одновременно вместе.
Находится в пределах, но недоступна гунам. 

Это всё идет от старого вопроса, как ум, который в гунах, может наблюдать всевышнего который недоступен гунам.
Ум не может наблюдать сверхдушу, т.к. она недоступна гунам. Но ум может наблюдать сверхдушу, как её проявление в гунах,
как она влияет на гуны.

Как Бхактивинод говорит - метод арундхати-ньяи, наблюдения тусклой звезды при помощи более яркой.

Невозможно увидеть тусклую звезду, т.к. она очень далеко или очень маленькая, но можно увидеть как эта  маленькая
звезда изменяет форму яркой звезды, поскольку лежит на траектории зрения, между нами и яркой звездой. 

То есть сверхдушу можно увидеть как она влияет на материю, но саму её нельзя увидеть материальным умом. Вот чего я добивался. Что может быть вы опровергните и что таки можно увидеть.

Но вы всё просто твердите что вот прямо тупо наблюдаем материальным умом духовный мир, без доказательств.
Поэтому я остаюсь при мнении, что это невозможно.

Тот же Бхактивинод пишет, что самадхи - это материальный метод наблюдения духовного мира. Материальный.
И потому столько искажений и разночтений.

Духовный мир недоступен из нашего тела. Только косвенно, через проявления в гунах. Это доступно для наблюдения.
Духовный мир будет доступен только после смерти этого тела. Хотя дхарму в нем можно исполнять и сейчас. Косвенно.

Но за беседу я вам благодарен. К сожалению нет времени больше.

----------


## Амира

> Ладно, оставим это, слишком долго. Вот интересная цитата.
> 
> _ ЧЧ ?ди 5.85 — Хотя Господь — прибежище всего сущего и тот, в ком покоятся все вселенные, Он хранит этот мир, пребывая внутри всего как Сверхдуша.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.86 — Хотя эти два свойства связывают Его с материальной природой, Он никак не соприкасается с Ней.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.87 — «В этом величие Всевышнего: даже находясь в пределах материальной природы, Он остается недоступным влиянию материальных гун. Точно так же неподвластны влиянию гун природы и те, кто предался Ему и сосредоточил на Нем свой разум».
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.88 — В «Бхагавад-гите» тоже не один раз говорится, что Абсолютная Истина обладает непостижимой энергией.
> ЧЧ ?ди 5.89 — [Господь Кришна сказал:] «Я пребываю в материальном мире и материальный мир покоится во Мне. Но в то же время Я нахожусь за его пределами и, по сути, он не покоится на Мне»._





> Кажется один из нас делает вид, что не понимает. Ну ладно, что поделаешь. А если действительно не понимает, то тем более.
> 
> Я имел в виду проявление, понимаете? Какие проявления? Вот в цитате ЧЧ, одновременно отдельно, и одновременно вместе.
> Находится в пределах, но недоступна гунам. 
> 
> Это всё идет от старого вопроса, как ум, который в гунах, может наблюдать всевышнего который недоступен гунам.
> Ум не может наблюдать сверхдушу, т.к. она недоступна гунам. Но ум может наблюдать сверхдушу, как её проявление в гунах,
> как она влияет на гуны.
> 
> ...


Причём эти цитаты к старым вопросам о вашем уме?

Здесь только описывается положение Сверхдуши, что хотя Она и находится в материальном мире, материальном теле и материальном сердце, законы материального мира над Ней не имеют власти.

О том как можно увидеть Сверхдушу в своём сердце мы уже говорили.

Бхактивинода пишет что самадхи - это духовный транс, который хотя и достигается посредством материального ума, т.е. когда ум взят под контроль и поглощён Кришной, душа, которая духовна, начинает непосредственно воспринимать знания духовного мира.

Т.е. вы уже всё попробовали, провели эксперимент и сделали вывод, что духовный мир недоступен из вашего тела?
За все тела вы же ответить не можете. В конце концов вы же не Параматма.
Теперь нам всем осталось попробовать и если будет тот же результат будем писать дисертацию.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Бхактивинода пишет что самадхи - это духовный транс, который хотя и достигается посредством материального ума, т.е. когда ум взят под контроль и поглощён Кришной, душа, которая духовна, начинает непосредственно воспринимать знания духовного мира.
> 
> Т.е. вы уже всё попробовали, провели эксперимент и сделали вывод, что духовный мир недоступен из вашего тела?


Такой вывод я сделал из писаний, а не из экспериментов.

Насчет самадхи, вот цитата

Кришна самхита 7.2
_Прежде описывалось, что обусловленные души не способны увидеть воочию деятельность духовного мира. Хотя кое-что можно осознать посредством самадхи, которое также является материальным средством для обозрения духовной природы._

Признаться я вначале тоже не поверил, достал английский оригинал, и оказалось что перевод не совсем верный.

_It was previously described that the activities of the spiritual world are not clearly seen by conditioned souls. Although something may be realized through samadhi, that also is seen through the perverted material medium of the original spiritual nature._

То есть первая ошибка перевода, что не совсем не способны, а не *чисто* видят деятельность духовного мира.
И вторая ошибка - смадахи не материальное средство (как в переводе), а то, что посредством самадхи всего лишь *кое-что может быть понято*, наблюдая в самадхи оригинальную духовную природу *сквозь извращенную материальную среду*.

Это вот и означает, что прямого доступа нет, нет чистого видения, а вот как луна создает приливы, то по приливам можно понять что есть луна.

Этой извращенной материальной средой безусловно является ум. Об этом есть и в ББ Санатаны Госвами. Что мудрецы на Таполоке медитируют на Вишну в уме, причем, как описано, ум является вместилищем блаженства. Так Вишну влияет на мир. Он создает блаженство. А мудрецы его наблюдают в уме. Но блаженство ума имеет к духовному миру весьма косвенное отношение.

анантарам - впоследствии; ча - и; татра эва - в этом самом
месте; виласан - играя; парйавасйати - продолжает; манах -
ум; эва - только; маха-патрам - достойное вместилище;
тат - от Него; *сукха - счастья*; грахана - для принятия;
учитам - подходящий.

_"Это блаженство человек продолжает испытывать в своем
сердце даже после того, как Господь пропадает из его поля
зрения. Таким образом, единственным подходящим
вместилищем для этого блаженства является ум."_

Поэтому Пиппалаяна и отговаривал Гопа Кумара искать Вишну. Смотри в ум и там увидишь форму счастья.
Материальную. Это и будет форма Вишну. И поэтому Вишну принимает различные формы, т.к. это всего лишь формы.

_Один брат принял облик Нараяны, другой стал Вишну,
третий - Господом жертвоприношений. Четвертый же
принял несколько разных форм.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Первый из братьев, Санака, превратился в
Господа Нара-Нараяну. Другие же братья
продемонстрировали такие формы Вишну как Ваманадева,
Господь Нрисимха, Господь Ягьешвара (которому
поклоняются на Махарлоке) и некоторые другие Его аватары._

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> _"Это блаженство человек продолжает испытывать в своем
> сердце даже после того, как Господь пропадает из его поля
> зрения. Таким образом, единственным подходящим
> вместилищем для этого блаженства является ум."_


Интересно, что вот этот вывод о том, что вместилищем блаженства является ум, тоже сделан косвенно.
Просто потому, что блаженство остается после того, как форма Господа пропала из виду.
То есть это знание не получено напрямую, прямым видением, а получено путем анализа влияния Господа на материальную природу.
Что вот природа осталась в блжаенстве, когда форма Господа пропала, значит вместилище её материальный элемент, ум.
Типичный дедуктивный метод, примененный Санатаной Госвами.

----------


## Амира

"Эта высшая истина освещает чистое существование живого существа. Обусловленная душа может войти в это чистое существование через полное погружение в абсолютное самадхи, которое устраняет все препятствия на ее духовном пути. Есть два вида самадхи — искусственное и абсолютное. Преданные принимают естественное самадхи — как абсолютное, а придуманное самадхи считают искусственным, невзирая на различные толкования гъяни. Душа по природе духовна, поэтому она естественно наделена знанием о себе самой и о других объектах. Благодаря знанию о душе человек может познать себя или свое «я». Благодаря знанию о других объектах человек может познать эти объекты. Это знание или способность присуща изначальной природе живого существа, поэтому можно ли сомневаться в том, что естественным самадхи является абсолютное самадхи? *Чтобы постичь высший объект, живому существу не требуется какое-либо стороннее средство. Поэтому это самадхи совершенно и безупречно*. Но когда человек принимает прибежище в шарикхъя-самадхи, которое вызывает исполненную недостатков, неестественную деятельность, такое самадхи называется искусственным. Деятельность, присущая вечной изначальной природе души, называется естественным самадхи, в такой деятельности для измышлений ума нет места. Естественное самадхи легко само по себе и лишено страданий. *Если человек погружается в такое самадхи, он может легко осознать вечную истину*".


"Самоосознание приходит через самопросветление. Ученые мудрецы называют самоосознание самадхи. Самадхи — это тонкий процесс. Как только возникают какие-то сомнения, всё сразу же исчезает. Множество истин, такие как вера живого существа в его собственное существование, вечное существование дживы и ее взаимоотношения с Абсолютной Истиной, осознаются через естественное самадхи. «Существую я или нет? Буду ли я существовать после смерти? Есть ли у меня взаимоотношения с Абсолютной Истиной?» Если у человека появляются подобные сомнения, тогда его естественное самадхи оскверняется предубеждениями и он постепенно оставляет практику самадхи. Истину невозможно утратить; ее можно только забыть. Вечность души и существование Абсолютной Истины нельзя установить с помощь споров, словесных прений, поскольку они не имеют доступа в реальность, стоящую за пределами материального мира. Самоосознание — единственный путь, позволяющий установить эти истины. Преданные Кришны всегда осознают свой вечный дом, Вайкунтху, и свои вечные обязанности, служение Кришне, посредством естественного самадхи или самоосознания. Когда духовная душа практикует естественное самадхи, она постепенно осознаёт следующие пятнадцать труднопостижимых истин:

 1. себя;
 2. свою незначительность;
 3. высшее прибежище (Шри Кришну);
 4. взаимоотношения между высшим прибежищем (Кришной) и принявшими прибежище (дживами);
 5. красоту качеств, деяния и облик Кришны;
 6. взаимоотношения между дживамщ
 7. обитель Шри Кришны и живых существ;
 8. фактор абсолютного времени;
 9. различные настроения живых существ;
 10. вечные игры между Кришной и дживамщ
 11. энергии Кришны;
 12. возвышение и деградация живых существ;
 13. ложное отождествление падших душ;
 14. преданное служение для возвышения падших душ;
 15. восстановление изначального положения падших душ посредством преданного служения.

*Чем больше материального знания примешано к естественному самадхи, тем меньше человек может осознать истину.* Чем больше человек способен продвинуться на пути естественного самадхи, сдерживая склонность к спорам, которые подобны министру материального знания, тем больше человек может приоткрыть сокровищницу и постичь неописуемые духовные истины. Сокровищница Вайкунтхи всегда полна. Господь Кришначандра, всеобщий объект любви, постоянно зовет живых существ войти в двери этой сокровищницы".


"*Мы развеяли все сомнения, которые препятствуют самадхи, теперь мы видим во внутренней сфере Вайкунтхи прекрасный облик Шри Кришны, высшей Личности во Вриндаване. Если бы наше самадхи было осквернено материальным знанием и если бы склонность к спорам, после отказа от мирского знания, вторглась бы в процесс самадхи, тогда мы не приняли бы качества разнообразия духовного мира и отправились бы только в имперсональный Брахман. Но если материальное знание и споры были бы до некоторой степени ослаблены и вторглись бы до некоторой степени только в процесс самадхи, тогда мы приняли бы вечное различие между душой и Сверхдушой, и не более того. Но так как мы полностью подавили эту злую склонность к сомнениям, мы достигли полного осознания прекрасного облика Шри Кришны, высшего прибежища*".

Бхактивинода Тхакур "Шри Кришна-самхита", Гл. 9

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Это лишь подтверждает

----------


## Амира

> Интересно, что вот этот вывод о том, что вместилищем блаженства является ум, тоже сделан косвенно.
> Просто потому, что блаженство остается после того, как форма Господа пропала из виду.
> То есть это знание не получено напрямую, прямым видением, а получено путем анализа влияния Господа на материальную природу.
> Что вот природа осталась в блжаенстве, когда форма Господа пропала, значит вместилище её материальный элемент, ум.
> Типичный дедуктивный метод, примененный Санатаной Госвами.


Если вы читали "Брихад-Бхаватамриту", то там описаны духовные путешествия Гопа Кумара по разным планетам. До этого он был на разных планетах, где преданные поклонялись различным формам Бога непосредственно видя Его своими глазами. Потом он попал на планету где жили мудрецы и поклонялись Богу только своим умом, видя Его в сердце. Каждый из поклоняющихся считал свой метод поклонения самым лучшим. Но Гопа Кумара не удовлетворял ни один из предложенных методов, он достигал в них совершенства и продолжал путешествовать дальше. 
Мнения мудрецов поклоняющихся Богу своим умом не стал окончательной истиной для Гопа Кумара. Он не мог забыть Врадж.

----------


## Амира

> Это лишь подтверждает


Потверджает то что Бхактивинота Тхакур попробовал сам и утверждает что посредством самадхи можно осознать духовный мир. Вы же ме можете с этим спорить, т.к. у вас такого опыта нет.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Если вы читали "Брихад-Бхаватамриту", то там описаны духовные путешествия Гопа Кумара по разным планетам. До этого он был на разных планетах, где преданные поклонялись различным формам Бога непосредственно видя Его своими глазами. Потом он попал на планету где жили мудрецы и поклонялись Богу только своим умом, видя Его в сердце. Каждый из поклоняющихся считал свой метод поклонения самым лучшим. Но Гопа Кумара не удовлетворял ни один из предложенных методов, он достигал в них совершенства и продолжал путешествовать дальше. 
> Мнения мудрецов поклоняющихся Богу своим умом не стал окончательной истиной для Гопа Кумара. Он не мог забыть Врадж.


Вы же сами подтверждаете, что они наблюдали не Господа, а форму Господа. Формы Господа существует во всех мирах. В это мире это форма божества, в высших мирах она может двигаться и её можно наблюдать глазами, все эти Вараха Девы, Ваманы и т.д., на Таполоке они смотрят не глазами, а прямо умом. Но это всё формы. А форма это материя.
Гопа Кумару была близка форма Гопала. И вкус отношений с формой Гопала, этот вкус и форма наблюдаются умом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Потверджает то что Бхактивинота Тхакур попробовал сам и утверждает что посредством самадхи можно осознать духовный мир. Вы же ме можете с этим спорить, т.к. у вас такого опыта нет.


Не осознать, а кое-что понять (не чисто), наблюдая сквозь извращенную материальную субстанцию. Конечно, для нас это и так много.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Потверджает то что Бхактивинота Тхакур попробовал сам и утверждает что посредством самадхи можно осознать духовный мир. Вы же ме можете с этим спорить, т.к. у вас такого опыта нет.


Бхактивинод также говорил _"Если человек поверхностно понимает смысл этих слов, то он неправильно поймет описанный предмет. Поэтому я прошу читателя попытаться осознать эти истины через самадхи....В этом процессе приводить аргументы или обсуждения бесполезно, поскольку они не могут привести человека к Абсолютной Истине. "_

----------


## Амира

> Вы же сами подтверждаете, что они наблюдали не Господа, а форму Господа. Формы Господа существует во всех мирах. В это мире это форма божества, в высших мирах она может двигаться и её можно наблюдать глазами, все эти Вараха Девы, Ваманы и т.д., на Таполоке они смотрят не глазами, а прямо умом. Но это всё формы. А форма это материя.
> Гопа Кумару была близка форма Гопала. И вкус отношений с формой Гопала, этот вкус и форма наблюдаются умом.


Ваша форма это материя. А  в духовном мире всё совершенно. Имя Кришны, Его форма и сам Кришна это одно и тоже, они не отличны. 
Вы не читаете маха-мантру, потому что считаете имя Кришна материальным звуком. Не поклоняетесь Божеству потому что считаете его материальным идолом. Не думаете о Кришне положительным образом потому что считаете что материальным умом невозможно познать духовного Кришну. Вы ничего не делаете. Вы только оскорбляете Кришну. Вам очень трудно будет что-то понять в истинном свете с таким образом материального мышления.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ваша форма это материя. А  в духовном мире всё совершенно. Имя Кришны, Его форма и сам Кришна это одно и тоже, они не отличны. 
> Вы не читаете маха-мантру, потому что считаете имя Кришна материальным звуком. Не поклоняетесь Божеству потому что считаете его материальным идолом. Не думаете о Кришне положительным образом потому что считаете что материальным умом невозможно познать духовного Кришну. Вы ничего не делаете. Вы только оскорбляете Кришну. Вам очень трудно будет что-то понять в истинном свете с таким образом материального мышления.


Я не говорил, что я не читаю мантру. Опять придумываете :sed: . И что божество я считаю идолом я не говорил. Я не считаю божество идолом, а считаю его формой Господа. И что я думаю о Кришне, я тоже не говорил. И я не говорил, что в духовном мире всё несовершенно. Я лишь говорил, что материальный ум не имеет доступа в духовный мир. И привел этому подтверждения. Если у вас есть цитата, что материальный ум имеет доступ в духовный мир, приведите.

Одного я не могу понять, зачем столько придумывать? Одно объяснение приходит на ум - у женщин трудно с рациональным мышлением. Одни эмоции, которые они принимают за логические выводы.  :smilies: 

Когда аргументы кончаются, в ход идут эмоции и переход на личности, да? 

Насчет оскорбляю ли я Кришну, кроме него этого никто не знает.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ваша форма это материя. А  в духовном мире всё совершенно. Имя Кришны, Его форма и сам Кришна это одно и тоже, они не отличны.


Насчет что имя Кришны, его форма и сам Кришна неотличны, я согласен. Только форма должна быть не та, которую мы считаем, является его формой, а та, которую он считает является его формой, то же и с именем и с лилами.

Наша проблема, что у нас имя, форма и Кришна отличны. Вот когда будут неотличны, тогда и можно это утверждать. Но пока у нас имя это одно, форма это другое, лилы третье, а Кришна четвертое.

От того что ВЫ назовете божество и имя неотличными, они не станут от этого неотличными. Вот когда они будут неотличны по факту, тогда и будут неотличны, тогда это будет духовный мир. А покуда они отличны, то это мир материальный.

Вот, кстати, на высших планетах по ББ тоже имя и формы неотличны. Но формы эти отличаются друг от друга и от духовной формы, и имена разные. Но на каждой отдельно взятой планете местное имя неотлично от местной формы.

У нас же на планете звук такой грубый, что когда имя в нашем звуке неотлично от местной формы божества, то божество не двигается.

Местное имя может быть неотлично от местной формы божества, райское имя неотлично от райской формы Бога, а духовное имя неотлично от духовной формы Бога. 

Вы какое имя имеете в виду, когда говорите, что имя неотлично от Кришны?

----------


## Амира

> Я не говорил, что я не читаю мантру. Опять придумываете. И что божество я считаю идолом я не говорил. Я не считаю божество идолом, а считаю его формой Господа. И что я думаю о Кришне, я тоже не говорил. И я не говорил, что в духовном мире всё несовершенно. Я лишь говорил, что материальный ум не имеет доступа в духовный мир. И привел этому подтверждения. Если у вас есть цитата, что материальный ум имеет доступ в духовный мир, приведите.
> 
> Одного я не могу понять, зачем столько придумывать? Одно объяснение приходит на ум - у женщин трудно с рациональным мышлением. Одни эмоции, которые они принимают за логические выводы. 
> 
> Когда аргументы кончаются, в ход идут эмоции и переход на личности, да? 
> 
> Насчет оскорбляю ли я Кришну, кроме него этого никто не знает.


Простите, я с вами больше общаться не хочу. На все ваши аргументы я дала свой ответ. Так что долгов у меня пред вами нет. Я не принимала всерьёз ваши слова обо мне. Но больше читать ваши оскорбления в адрес Кришны я не хочу. Найдите себе другого собеседника.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Простите, я с вами больше общаться не хочу. На все ваши аргументы я дала свой ответ. Так что долгов у меня пред вами нет. Я не принимала всерьёз ваши слова обо мне. Но больше читать ваши оскорбления в адрес Кришны я не хочу. Найдите себе другого собеседника.


Спасибо за беседу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ваша форма это материя.  А в духовном мире всё совершенно.


Не для полемики, а из любви к истине:

ШБ 1.2.23 
_
саттвам - благость; раджах - страсть; тамах - мрак невежества; ити - так; пракритех - материальной природы; гунах - гуны; таих - с ними; йуктах - соприкасающийся; парах - трансцендентная; пурушах - личность; эках - одна; иха асйа - этого материального мира; дхатте - принимает; стхити-адайе - для создания, поддержания, разрушения и т.д.; хари - Вишну, Личность Бога; виринчи - Брахма; хара - Господь Шива; ити - так; самджнах - различные аспекты; шрейамси - наивысшее благо; татра - в этом; кхалу - конечно; саттва - благость; танох - форма; нринам - человек; сйух - извлекает.

Трансцендентная Личность Бога косвенно связана с тремя гунами материальной природы: страстью, благостью и невежеством, и лишь для сотворения, поддержания и разрушения материального мира Он принимает формы этих трех качеств, то есть формы Брахмы, Вишну и Шивы. Из этих трех наивысшее благо люди могут получить от Вишну, формы качества благости._

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Известно ведь, что прогресс идет по пути гуны благости. Апофеоз, форпост гуны благости - это форма гуны благости - Вишну, чистая благость.
То есть двигаясь по пути очищения гуны благости мы можем прийти к форме Вишну.

И мы это видим, например в 8 песне ШБ.
_
 ШБ 8.5.18 — Господь Индра, Варуна и другие полубоги, увидев в каком положении они оказались, стали советоваться между собой, чтобы найти какой-то выход, но так его и не нашли. Тогда все вместе они направились к вершине горы Сумеру. Там, в собрании Господа Брахмы, полубоги склонились к стопам творца вселенной и поведали ему обо всем, что произошло._ 

То есть Господь Брахма, управляющий разумом, Господь Индра, управляющий умом и всеми ветрами - пранами, Господь Шива, управляющий другими процессами в теле, все они собрались вместе чтобы пойти к форме Гуны благости, Вишну.

_ ШБ 8.5.24 — О Махараджа Парикшит, покоритель всех врагов! После того как Господь Брахма произнес эти слова, он взял полубогов с собой и отправился в обитель Верховной Личности Бога, находящегося за пределами материального мира. Она расположена на острове Шветадвипа в просторах Молочного океана._ 

Вот что они сказали

_ ШБ 8.5.22 — Верховному Господу нет необходимости кого-то убивать, защищать, пренебрегать кем-то или кому-либо поклоняться. И все же ради созидания, сохранения и разрушения мира Господь в свой срок принимает образы различных воплощений в гунах благости, страсти или невежества._ 
*
 ШБ 8.5.23 — Настала пора призвать гуну благости, чтобы она осенила живых существ, воплощенных в материальном теле. Эта гуна утверждает власть Верховного Господа, способного хранить творение, и потому сейчас самое время попросить прибежища у Верховной Личности Бога. Господь по природе очень добр к полубогам и дорог им, поэтому Он обязательно ниспошлет нам удачу.* 

Хотя полубоги знают что Господь Вишну повелитель гуны благости, они также понимают, что он *одновременно* ТРАНСЦЕНДЕНТЕН, и трансцендентное его положение *непостижимо* для них.

_ ШБ 8.5.29 — Господь, Верховная Личность, пребывает в чистой благости [шуддха-саттве], и потому Он эка-вар?а — о?к?ра [пра?ава]. Поскольку Он пребывает за пределами мироздания, именуемого миром тьмы, Его нельзя увидеть материальными глазами. И все же Он не отделен от нас временем или пространством: Он существует везде. Господь восседает на Своем носителе Гаруде, и те, кто избавился от всех волнений, поклоняются Ему, используя мистическую силу йоги. Давайте же в почтении склонимся перед Ним._ 

_ ШБ 8.5.31 — Поскольку наше тело создано из саттва-гуны, мы, полубоги, снаружи и внутри пронизаны благостью. Все великие святые тоже находятся на этом уровне. Но если даже мы неспособны постичь Верховную Личность Бога, что же говорить о тех, кто рожден в низшем теле и подвержен влиянию гун страсти и невежества? Как могут они постичь Господа? Да склонимся мы перед Ним в почтении._ 

То есть приходя к форме гуны благости, Вишну, мы одновременно приходим и к трансцендентному Вишну. Каким образом господь Трансцендентен, это непостижимо даже для полубогов. То есть смотрим мы на форму гуны благости, но одновременно видим и трансцендентное.

_ ШБ 8.5.25 — Там [на острове Шветадвипа] Господь Брахма вознес молитвы Верховному Господу, хотя сам никогда не видел Его._

Брахма материален, и раз он находился на острове Шветадвипа, то и остров этот материален. И хотя Брахма никогда не видел Господа, т.к. он трансцендентен, но когда Господь явился, он явился видимый для полубогов, хотя он и трансцендентен.

Вот это одновременная трансцендентность и видимость для полубогов вполне себе непостижима.

_ ШБ 8.6.2 — Это сияние ослепило полубогов, и они перестали видеть небо, землю, десять сторон света и даже самих себя. Тем более они не могли разглядеть Господа, стоявшего перед ними.
ШБ 8.6.7 — Некоторое время спустя Господь Брахма и Господь Шива узрели безупречно-прекрасную Верховную Личность Бога._

Тут интересно, что Индра, управляющий умом и ветрами, не увидел Верховного Господа, а только Брахма и Шива. То есть на форму благости можно смотреть только глазами разума, а не ума, а также ощутить его в теле (Шива).

Каким же образом дальше двигаться в трансцендентное, к Кришне? Очевидно, следуя наставлениям Господа Вишну, который посоветовал полубогам вспахтать молочный океан.

_ ШБ 8.6.23 — О полубоги, опустите в Молочный океан все виды овощей, трав, лиан и целебных растений. Потом, с Моей помощью используя в качестве мутовки гору Мандара, а в качестве веревки — змея Васуки, усердно вспахтайте океан. Так демоны будут заняты делом, а вам, полубогам, достанутся плоды их трудов — нектар, полученный из океана._ 

И дальше по тексту песня 8 называется "сворачиваение космического проявления", то есть описано достижение границ вселенной, потом песня 9 называется "освобождение", и песня 10 "суммум бонум". Весь непостижимый, но проходимый путь к трансцендентному, последовательно описан в ШБ.

Если брать участок от гуны благости до трансцендентного, то это песнь 8, 9, 10.

такие мысли...

----------


## Keshava das

> Считать то мы можем что нам заблагорассудится. Только от нашего считания материальное не станет духовным. Кроме нашего считания есть еще и закон. Это не я считаю, что духовное за оболочками, это мудрецы, познавшие истину так в писаниях нам сообщают. А другие мудрецы говорят, что нельзя служить двум господам, Богу и маммоне. Как же их тогда смешать? Как вы смешаете духовный мир и материальный, если они Богом отделены друг от друга? Кришна говорит в БГ, что материя - моя ОТДЕЛЕННАЯ энергия. Пока оболочка ложного эга существует и не ложное эго не возвращено в махат-таттву, ни о каком духовном речи нет.
> Речь может быть о качествах материии, происходящих из духовного мира или что-то в этом роде. О подобии материальных законов законам духовного мира. О том, что материя -- это перевернутое отражение духовного мира. Но это еще никакое не духовное. 
> 
> Как вы смешаете отражение и оригинал? Мы даже увидеть их одновременно не можем. Либо то, либо это, т.к. они отделены друг от друга. Мы не можем смотреть одновременно глазами ложного эга и истинного эга. Если есть ложное эго, то мы смотрим его глазами. Если есть истинное эго, то мы смотрим его глазами.
> Не может быть один глаз ложный, а другой истинный.
> 
> Кто имеет высшее видение, ему недоступно низшее видение. А кто имеет низшее видение, ему недоступно высшее.


Да, настоящая духовность она на самом деле где то за облачками, у всего есть градация, те же самые художники, актеры, писатели, психологи конечно выделяются на общем фоне материалистов, но они также очень далеки от, скажем от тех кто перешел на "праническое питание". Как Джасмухин писала, что она нашла "альтернативный источник питания" который позволяет полностью отказаться от приема физической пищи. Одухотворить сознание очень легко... но оставаясь при этом на платформе материализма? еще не делает нас духовными

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Пока не понятно, можно ли обрести сознание Кришны, минуя этапы: Карма-йоги, хатха-йоги-аштанга-йоги, дхьяна-йоги, гйяна-йоги.

Проще говоря не очистившись от материальной скверны?

----------


## Амира

Не очистившись от материальной скверны обрести сознание Кришны невозможно. А очиститься, миную различные виды йоги, сразу став на путь бхакти-йоги  - можно.

----------


## Ivan B1agoy

Бхакти-йогу Ачария называет наукой и деятельностью по очищению чувств. В этом нет сомнений.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Не очистившись от материальной скверны обрести сознание Кришны невозможно. А очиститься, миную различные виды йоги, сразу став на путь бхакти-йоги  - можно.


У бхакти йоги тоже есть свои стадии, эквивалентные стадиям аштанга йоги. Запрыгнуть на самую верхнюю ступеньку, минуя низшие, нигде нельзя. 

Поэтому, если "_Бхакти-йогу Ачария называет наукой и деятельностью по очищению чувств_", то раз речь об очищении, это и означает ступени _"очищения от материальной скверны"_.

----------


## Keshava das

> Пока не понятно, можно ли обрести сознание Кришны, минуя этапы: Карма-йоги, хатха-йоги-аштанга-йоги, дхьяна-йоги, гйяна-йоги.
> 
> Проще говоря не очистившись от материальной скверны?


Чему еще можно уподобить "Бхакти"?
Маха-прасаду. Прикосновение нектара уст Кришны к маха-прасаду изменило его свойства... прасад после прикосновения к нему уст Кришны приобрел совершенно новые свойства... на этом принципе работают все целители (все кто позиционируют себя народными целителями).  http://gitabase.com/rus/CC/3/16/94
http://gitabase.com/rus/CC/3/16/107
Божественная энергия господа Чайтаньи способна реально исцелять от любых заболеваний - по вере вашей да будет Вам..

----------

